# Tips and Tricks When at WKORV



## triangulum33

I wanted to hear what some of you have learned to make your stay on Maui better or cheaper.

Here are some of the things we usually do:

Request pool view bottom floor so kids can go in and out to pool during the day.
Check out max # of towels.  Take clean ones back to room at the end of the day for extra bath towels.
Tip your pool waiter.
Stop at Costco and stock up on water, breakfast, lunch and some bbq items.  I think last time we actually went to Safeway and liked it better because we didnt have to buy huge quantities of stuff.
Buy beach toys at Walmart or Costco.  Leave them for other guests when we leave.
Stock up spirits to avoid the $1000 liquor bill.
Take the kids to the aquarium.
Eat at Star Noodle and Aloha Mixed plate at least once.


----------



## hypnotiq

We eat @ AMP 3 or 4 time a trip. We love their food/menu and its super cheap. 

Times Supermarket (up by KBC) has had the best prices for groceries (outside of your bulk buy @ Costco) the last 2x we've been to Maui.


----------



## crf450x

We used to buy beach chairs and umbrellas at costco each time and give them away on our last day but now rent from maui baby rental.  Having shade from the umbrella and beach chairs allows us to hang out at the beach for much longer than we would without.  

Then by the time we have had our time at the beach we can usually find some chairs by the pool and if we are lucky something under one of the palapas (sp?)

The foodland has an excellent selection of poke and they now carry the bubbies Mochica ice cream at the deli section.  We also like to hit up Star Noodle at least twice. That is our favorite place around the WKORV. 

Don't forget to take the free shuttle into town and walk around front street, check out the many art galleries and get shave ice from Ululani's.

The WKORV has various activities throughout the week and we especially liked the evening discussion on ancient Polynesian navigation. The girl that did the presentation when we were there was very passionate about the art of navigating by the stars and it was very informative. 

If you have kids, it is worth putting them in the kids club for at least one day. We have heard some parents drop their kids off everyday and that is not us. Our kids would probably like to go more often but we let them spend one full day per week there. They really take care of the kids and have plenty of crafts and activities to keep them busy all day. They even get a cool backpack at the end. Plus we get a full day to relax and do whatever we want knowing the kids are well taken care of. However we usually don't leave the property while the kids are in he kids club to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bill4728

crf450x said:


> We used to buy beach chairs and umbrellas at costco each time and give them away on our last day but now rent from maui baby rental.  Having shade from the umbrella and beach chairs allows us to hang out at the beach for much longer than we would without.
> 
> Then by the time we have had our time at the beach we can usually find some chairs by the pool and if we are lucky something under one of the palapas (sp?)
> 
> The foodland has an excellent selection of poke and they now carry the bubbies Mochica ice cream at the deli section.  We also like to hit up Star Noodle at least twice. That is our favorite place around the WKORV.


Where is Star Noodle?


> If you have kids, it is worth putting them in the kids club for at least one day. We have heard some parents drop their kids off everyday and that is not us. Our kids would probably like to go more often but we let them spend one full day per week there. They really take care of the kids and have plenty of crafts and activities to keep them busy all day. They even get a cool backpack at the end. Plus we get a full day to relax and do whatever we want knowing the kids are well taken care of. However we usually don't leave the property while the kids are in he kids club to be on the safe side.


Great Idea!  Although at 24, I do not think they will take our kid. LOL


----------



## MichaelColey

Do you remember what the charge is for the kids club?  We just might have to check that out!


----------



## SMHarman

MichaelColey said:


> Do you remember what the charge is for the kids club?  We just might have to check that out!


http://www.westinkaanapali.com/activities/westinkids
has no pricing but mentions a $55 cancellation fee which concidentally is the half day rate on another Westin destination on the island so the prices below are about right.
http://www.westinmaui.com/propertyoverview/activities/keiki/


----------



## MichaelColey

Great!  Thanks!  Only hitch looks like it's only for kids 5-12, and my youngest is 3.  I know some places make exceptions for potty-trained siblings, so I'll have to ask once we're there.


----------



## crf450x

MichaelColey said:


> Do you remember what the charge is for the kids club?  We just might have to check that out!



http://www.westinkaanapali.com/pdf/2013_6_KC Info.pdf

Here is the link for the Kids Club.  Full day is $75 for 1st kid then each additional sibling is $37.50.  Great deal for two or more kids considering the half day is $55 per kid with no discount for additional siblings.  Therefore $112.50 for two kids for the full day or $110.00 for two kids for the half day.


----------



## crf450x

Bill4728 said:


> Where is Star Noodle?



Here is the link for Star Noodle:  http://www.starnoodle.com/

Don't miss out on the garlic noodles, filipino bacon & eggs, pork buns, Big Island Rib eye, vietnemese crepes and their specialty drink Cranzu or Sake Cranzu.  All great stuff.


----------



## crf450x

MichaelColey said:


> Great!  Thanks!  Only hitch looks like it's only for kids 5-12, and my youngest is 3.  I know some places make exceptions for potty-trained siblings, so I'll have to ask once we're there.



I know that we had my son there when he just turned 4 several years ago and they took him based on the fact that he was potty trained and that he would be there with his older sister, 6 at the time.  I would think if you signed your kids up for one of the days where they don't use the pool or beach and stay in the kids club most of the day, it shouldn't be a problem.  However, they have days when they do go to the pool and/or beach and I can see them not taking kids younger than 5 on those days.


----------



## jarta

Star Noodle - Yum!  Long wait for even a shared table when I have showed up.   But well worth the wait.   Salty


----------



## DavidnRobin

Only WKORVN has direct access to outside when on the 1st floor...

We bring a Brita Water Pitcher and filter to save on water (and not use plastic as plastic water bottles are extremely detrimental to our environment).

Call at 6am PST 12 months ahead to get highest floor available as timestamp is king (do not depend on 'status') - and we a WKORV OFD villa and there are only 24 of them.

Buy alcohol at an ABC store - I was amazed on how low the liquor prices were.  I also bring a 1L nalgene container filled with Grey Goose.

Get a Safeway and Foodland discount card - this will save a bundle if going to these stores.  We go to both for different products.  Hypno - We have never found the Times store to be cheaper, but have not gone in a couple of years.

Buy Maui Brewing Co Big Swell IPA (or others) at Safeway or Foodland - much less than from MBC in Kahana.  They come in cans so good for pool and beach - bring coozies to keep cold.

Get a Tommy Bahama chair (and umbrella) as they are the best quality - versus renting chairs/umbrella from WKORV/N

Bring zip-lock bags (quart and half-gallon) - and a soft-sided cooler (TB chair has cooler in back)

Bring spices and hot sauces.

Don't use pool waiter at all - and only buy drinks/appetizers during Happy Hour.

Bring a parasheet for laying/sitting the beach - lightweight and water repellent.

Bring loose fit sunshirts (UnderArmour HeatGear SPF50+) and sun hat - will save $$$ on sun lotions.


----------



## Quadmaniac

My sister just came back and said she found No.1 BBQ in Lahaina to be really good cheap and huge portions - Korean/Asian BBQ with lots of variety.


----------



## maja651

*Price of wine at Costco in Maui*

Question for those who have been to Costco- 

Do they have the Kirkland Chardonnay at the Maui in Costco?  If so, how much is it?  We are thinking if bringing some wine with us, as we can get it for $6.99 a bottle at our Costco in AZ, but will skip that if they have wine in Costco close to the same price.


----------



## DavidnRobin

maja651 said:


> Question for those who have been to Costco-
> 
> Do they have the Kirkland Chardonnay at the Maui in Costco?  If so, how much is it?  We are thinking if bringing some wine with us, as we can get it for $6.99 a bottle at our Costco in AZ, but will skip that if they have wine in Costco close to the same price.



I don't drink it, but they probably do... I would guess $7.99 or close enough - they have a large collection in Maui - so does Safeway - got a Conundrum for $23 at Safeway.


----------



## maja651

DavidnRobin said:


> I don't drink it, but they probably do... I would guess $7.99 or close enough - they have a large collection in Maui - so does Safeway - got a Conundrum for $23 at Safeway.



Thanks! You just saved us packing the wine!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

I second going to the star navigation presentation. We still use the techniques we learned.

If you have some miscellaneous Hawaiian miles that are about to expire, you can trade them for a Foodland gift card. 

I'm a (pesce)vegetarian, so my food choices are different than the consensus here. 

Foodland for poke
Pinatas in Kahului has the best fish tacos in the country
Java Jazz has a really good falafel sandwich
Pizza Paridiso is some of the best non-NY pizza I've ever had
The pumpkin pie at Grandma's in Keokea is second to none (as is their organic coffee).
Haili'imaile General Store is a gem of a restaurant

Stock up on pineapples at Costco. So good. And buy the bulk bag of Hershey macadamia nut kisses to bring home for gifts. I'm always the popular one at school when I show up with them.

Not all of these places are in the Westin vicinity, but good if you are out island exploring.

We also are comfort-seekers/lazy/parents/ and like minimal hassle at the airport. We now take a shuttle to and from the resort, and rent a car from the Kapalua airport for a small portion of our stay. That way, we can rent the economy size car and get the best rates.


----------



## triangulum33

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> We now take a shuttle to and from the resort, and rent a car from the Kapalua airport for a small portion of our stay.



Which shuttle do you take and how much does it cost?


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

We have used both Speedi and Aurthur's. Both were fine. Cost is about $120 for 3 of us.


----------



## triangulum33

Anybody have tips on car rental?  We usually just go through Expedia/Hotwire/etc.


----------



## MichaelColey

maja651 said:


> Question for those who have been to Costco-


Just a general observation on Costco (and Sam's Club) in Hawaii...  The prices are close enough to mainland Costco prices that it's not worthwhile to bring anything that you could buy at Costco once you're there.


----------



## hypnotiq

triangulum33 said:


> Anybody have tips on car rental?  We usually just go through Expedia/Hotwire/etc.



Yes, check OFTEN! We originally booked through Discount Hawaii and then kept checking other sites like Costco Travel and the specific sites for the rental car sites.

Costco Travel ended up being the cheapest on our last trip (few weeks ago). Final price for an Intermediate SUV for 1 week was $114.59.


----------



## LisaRex

I typed all my rental car tips and realized that most were universal.  So I posted them in the Traveler Info tab.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1532981&postcount=1

In addition, below is my advice for WKORV specifically:


When we arrive on island, my husband immediately heads to the car rental shuttle (since he's the primary driver). The rest of us head to the luggage carrousel.  By the time our luggage arrives, he’s usually out front with the rental car, and we just have to load the bags and go. 

You get 24 hours of free valet parking at WKORV, so take full advantage of it.  We use it when we first arrive, and then again the next morning after when we return with our week's supply of groceries.  Valet has bins that they can load groceries into and deliver right to your villa.  

Don’t forget to get your car out of valet within 24 hours, or you’ll pay for valet until you move it.

There’s no need for a GPS in Maui.  There are only a few major roads, and signage is very good.  

If you want to drive the backside of Hana, I’d recommend an SUV.  My friends drove a convertible and got a flat tire. 

If you drive the road to Hana, the West Maui mountains, or to the summit of Haleakala, take Dramamine if you get car sick.  

If you are a timid driver, skip the Road to Hana, or let a tour company drive you.  And forget about driving past the Nakalele Blowhole in the West Maui mountains.

Once again, take your valuables with you.  Local thieves target rental cars.  When we were boarding for our whale watching trip at Ma'alea Harbor, a couple had just gotten their expensive camera stolen from their trunk.  It was broad daylight on a major road.  I'm sure they put the camera in the trunk before they left, not realizing that thieves were monitoring their activity from a distance.
.


----------



## LisaRex

*Other WKORV-specific advice:*

Call and ask for robes.  They're not automatically supplied in the rooms anymore due to the green initiatives.

You can’t bring liquor to the pool area, though enforcement is inconsistent. If you’re intent on testing the boundaries, for heaven’s sake, be discreet.  Put your beer or wine in a plastic cup and your vodka in a water bottle. 

Go to the bar for your fruity drinks instead of ordering poolside.  If you watch them, there’s a chance they’ll actually add liquor to it.  

If you want to watch the game, head to the Duke’s, a very popular sports bar, two doors up.

Poolside service is sloooooow.  Order well ahead of time. 

The walking/jogging path on the north end of Ka’anapali Beach is not as nice as the one south of Black Rock or in Wailea, but it does, indeed, exist.  Just realize that it weaves through some of the older resorts that were built prior to the path. 

Don’t be boorish and try to “reserve” your lounge chair by placing a towel on it at 7am.  If having a shady spot is imperative to your enjoyment, buy or rent a beach chair and umbrella and sit on the beach.  Or rent a cabana for the day.  

If you have a redeye flight, there is an owner’s lounge on the south side where you can shower and change before leaving for the airport.  You’re allowed to use the facilities, including pool and gym, the entire day before you officially check-in and after you officially check out. 

When you pack, have a bathing suit and flip flops handy.  If you arrive and your room isn’t ready yet,  go to the public restroom and change into your bathing suit.  Head to the pool and order a MaiTai, checking occasionally with the front desk to see if your room is ready.  (Don’t count on them calling you, even if you give them your cell phone.  Been there, done that.)

Pack a kitchen sized garbage bags to stow wet items (bathing suits/snorkels) in your suitcase on the ride home. 

It’s not clear, but when you return home, you have to have your bag inspected by the Agricultural department BEFORE you can check them in.  It’s located in the front of the building.   It can take awhile to get through Ag check, check your bags, and then get through TSA, so we always arrive at least 2 hours before our flight.

There are only 2 tennis courts.  Don't count on getting a court.  However, there are public courts south of WKORV, on the left.  And note that it's really windy in Hawaii, so it's not ideal tennis weather.

Take advantage of the free shuttle! It's awesome!


----------



## triangulum33

LisaRex said:


> *Other WKORV-specific advice:*
> 
> If you want to watch the game, head to the Duke’s, a very popular sports bar, two doors up.



Is Duke's less crowded than Pailolo during games?



LisaRex said:


> *Other WKORV-specific advice:*
> 
> Take advantage of the free shuttle! It's awesome!



We are trying to figure a way to not rent a car.  The shuttle would take care of almost all our travel needs except trips to the grocery store, a trip to Lahaina Divers (early morning) and a trip down to Spearfish Maui's site.


----------



## Bill4728

LisaRex said:


> Take advantage of the free shuttle! It's awesome!



the Free Shuttle takes you where??


----------



## heathpack

Thanks for the tips- we are at WKORV-N the first two weeks of Nov and have never been before.  

Questions:

1.  Can an inflatable float or inner tube be used in the pool?
2.  Is there anywhere to swim laps?  Would do this early am, not midday.
3.  Any yoga classes?
4.  How much do beach chairs & umbrellas cost at Costco?  Trying to assess renting vs buying.

H


----------



## triangulum33

1.  Yes
2.  Pacific Ocean!  Otherwise, I've not seen a lap pool at WKORV.
3.  Yup.  I see them out on the grass in between the resort and the sea in the morning.  Contact the concierge.


----------



## maja651

heathpack said:


> Thanks for the tips- we are at WKORV-N the first two weeks of Nov and have never been before.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1.  Can an inflatable float or inner tube be used in the pool?
> 2.  Is there anywhere to swim laps?  Would do this early am, not midday.
> 3.  Any yoga classes?
> 4.  How much do beach chairs & umbrellas cost at Costco?  Trying to assess renting vs buying.
> 
> H



Someone on the boards recommended easytravelhi.com for beach rentals.  We decided to go with them.  Only costing us $44 for 2 beach chairs and an umbrella for 2 weeks.   From what I can tell, I cannot find anything cheaper.  They even deliver the chairs and umbrella right to the resort! For reference, someone on these boards mentioned the chairs cost about $32 each at Costco.

Michelle


----------



## crf450x

Bill4728 said:


> the Free Shuttle takes you where??



There are actually two separate shuttle runs. One of them only goes between the sheraton and westin hotels and the other run goes to the sheraton and westin (next to Whalers Village) then to the lahaina cannery mall then to the Hilo Hattie that is walking distance to front street then makes it's final stop at the foodland shopping center. It then makes the circuit back to the WKORV.

As far as renting or buying beach chairs, we have had very good service with http://www.babyrentalsmaui.com/maui-baby-rental-packages.php

We use to purchase two beach chairs, an umbrella and two boogie boards at costco and not only does it not make sense money wise, unless we were staying on one island for over two weeks but trying to fit in the rental with all of our luggage was always a problem.


----------



## DeniseM

Don't buy an umbrella unless you are going to buy a good one - a cheap one will be inside-out the first day.

We just sit in the shade of the trees along the beach - it's easier.


----------



## LAX Mom

Bill4728 said:


> the Free Shuttle takes you where??



One shuttle takes you into Lahaina, after stopping at the Sheraton & Westin hotels in Kaanapali. This shuttle runs once per hour.

Another shuttle goes between the Westin villas & the Sheraton & Westin hotels. This one runs about every 15-20 minutes. It's an easy way to shop at Whaler's Village or eat at the Kaanapali restaurants without the hassle of parking.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

triangulum33 said:


> Is Duke's less crowded than Pailolo during games?
> 
> 
> 
> We are trying to figure a way to not rent a car.  The shuttle would take care of almost all our travel needs except trips to the grocery store, a trip to Lahaina Divers (early morning) and a trip down to Spearfish Maui's site.



The Lahaina run of the shuttle stops at Foodland Farms (a grocery store).

Take a cab for your early morning dive.

I'm not sure of the other location, but you could look into renting a car for just 1 or 2 days.


----------



## fillde

LAX Mom said:


> One shuttle takes you into Lahaina, after stopping at the Sheraton & Westin hotels in Kaanapali. This shuttle runs once per hour.
> 
> Another shuttle goes between the Westin villas & the Sheraton & Westin hotels. This one runs about every 15-20 minutes. It's an easy way to shop at Whaler's Village or eat at the Kaanapali restaurants without the hassle of parking.



And if you see the shuttle pulling away do not chase after it. There is another one coming after it. And you're on Hawaii time. lol


----------



## Bill4728

Bill4728 said:


> the Free Shuttle takes you where??





crf450x said:


> There are actually two separate shuttle runs. One of them only goes between the sheraton and westin hotels and the other run goes to the sheraton and westin (next to Whalers Village) then to the lahaina cannery mall then to the Hilo Hattie that is walking distance to front street then makes it's final stop at the foodland shopping center. It then makes the circuit back to the WKORV.
> 
> As far as renting or buying beach chairs, we have had very good service with http://www.babyrentalsmaui.com/maui-baby-rental-packages.php
> 
> We use to purchase two beach chairs, an umbrella and two boogie boards at costco and not only does it not make sense money wise, unless we were staying on one island for over two weeks but trying to fit in the rental with all of our luggage was always a problem.



Thanks  

we are looking forward to our trip this December


----------



## mindy35

I know it sounds touristy but be sure to see:

http://www.warrenandannabelles.com/

at least once. Hopefully when Warren is the one performing (others aren't bad but he is best)

DO NOT buy the dinner package (Costco appetizers) and if you can skip the "Annabelle" part (silly pre-show designed to get you to buy drinks), it's just as well. 

It's a small theater so every seat in the house affords a good view but unless you enjoy being part of the show as a "volunteer", DO NOT sit in the front row.

It's really a great show!!!


----------



## mindy35

DeniseM said:


> Don't buy an umbrella unless you are going to buy a good one - a cheap one will be inside-out the first day.
> 
> We just sit in the shade of the trees along the beach - it's easier.



And if you have your own umbrella......this has proved essential on that beach!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Noblo-Umbrella-Buddy-Simple-Beach-Anchor/dp/B0077TE3SM

works great, lightweight and packs in a ziplock!


----------



## jnsywg

heathpack said:


> 4.  How much do beach chairs & umbrellas cost at Costco?  Trying to assess renting vs buying.
> 
> H



Simply ask the bellman if anyone has left chairs, umbrellas, etc. behind and return when you depart.


----------



## toddvb20

Where is a good place to get breakfast?


----------



## MommaBear

toddvb20 said:


> Where is a good place to get breakfast?



Gazebo Restaurant at Napili Shores for price, quantity, quality and view,but be ready for a wait.

Westin for a lovely but very expensive brunch. A nice splurge.

Moose McGillicuddys for cheap, basic food, practically free with tourist book coupon.


----------



## toddvb20

MommaBear said:


> Gazebo Restaurant at Napili Shores for price, quantity, quality and view,but be ready for a wait.
> 
> Westin for a lovely but very expensive brunch. A nice splurge.
> 
> Moose McGillicuddys for cheap, basic food, practically free with tourist book coupon.



Thanks for the tips. Where do you get the coupon book?


----------



## triangulum33

MommaBear said:


> Gazebo Restaurant at Napili Shores for price, quantity, quality and view,but be ready for a wait.
> 
> Westin for a lovely but very expensive brunch. A nice splurge.
> 
> Moose McGillicuddys for cheap, basic food, practically free with tourist book coupon.



We usually go to CC's near the villas at least once.  Good food and easy stop on the way out for an activity.

There's also the waffle place up in Kapalua on the water.  Really good food, but long wait.  We went around Halloween and they had the place all decorated up cool.
I forget the name of it.


----------



## bastroum

MommaBear said:


> Gazebo Restaurant at Napili Shores for price, quantity, quality and view,but be ready for a wait.
> 
> KOA's Seaside Grill in Lahaina has the same menu as the Gazebo without the wait or the view. Although some tables have a view and there is an outside deck upstairs. The restaurant is co-owned by the same people who own the Gazebo.


----------



## MommaBear

toddvb20 said:


> Thanks for the tips. Where do you get the coupon book?



They are everywhere. I usually pick up a few in the airport right in the baggage claim area.


----------



## MommaBear

bastroum said:


> MommaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gazebo Restaurant at Napili Shores for price, quantity, quality and view,but be ready for a wait.
> 
> KOA's Seaside Grill in Lahaina has the same menu as the Gazebo without the wait or the view. Although some tables have a view and there is an outside deck upstairs. The restaurant is co-owned by the same people who own the Gazebo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tip! Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## heathpack

*Disclaimer: Never been, yet I'm posting a tip*

I am a hyper organized traveller and I am putting together some notes for our upcoming trip to Maui.  We're staying two nights at Sheraton Maui and two weeks at WKORV.  There is also a Westin Maui with a shuttle between all three.

I'm still working on my list of non-Starwood dining values.  But here's what I have for the three Starwood properties so far.  Anyone with actual experience, feel free to comment.  

Note: We don't eat huge meals.  Frequently just breakfast in the room, then food/drink at Happy Hour late afternoon.  

Dining- Starwood Hotels
1.Pulehu (at WKORV) has 5:30-6pm Tramanto Sunset Menu, 3 course $40, except Tues & Wed
2.  Ocean Pool Bar & Grill (WKORV), Happy Hour daily 3-5. $4 beer, Mai Tai; $7 well drinks on the rocks, Lave Flow & Piña Coladas, $3 zucchini or sweet potato fries. All day: $6 drink of the day. 
3. Pailolo Bar & Grill (WKORV), Happy Hour 4-6. Live music 5-8pm Tues, Wed, Thur
4. Tropica Maui (Westin Maui, free shuttle) Happy Hour 3:30-5. Multiple $5 dishes, easy to make a meal for $10-$15 each. $3 draft beers and $6 cocktails (including Mai Tai). $38-$48 for two
5. Wine Tasing (Sheraton Maui), Link Lounge, MWF, 5:30-6:30, $5 each
6. Black Rock Steak & Seafood (Sheraton Maui), daily 3 course special $40 each. Su, We, Fr Prime Rib, Tu Rack of Lamb, Sa Petite Filet, fish on other days.
7. Cliff Dive Bar (Sheraton Maui) has daily sunset (5:45-5:50 in Nov) torch lighting, cliff dive, and music +/- hula, Happy Hour 3-5, $8 tropical drinks, $7 wine, $6 beer, no food specials


----------



## bastroum

heathpack said:


> I am a hyper organized traveller and I am putting together some notes for our upcoming trip to Maui.  We're staying two nights at Sheraton Maui and two weeks at WKORV.  There is also a Westin Maui with a shuttle between all three.
> 
> I'm still working on my list of non-Starwood dining values.  But here's what I have for the three Starwood properties so far.  Anyone with actual experience, feel free to comment.
> 
> Note: We don't eat huge meals.  Frequently just breakfast in the room, then food/drink at Happy Hour late afternoon.
> 
> Dining- Starwood Hotels
> 1.Pulehu (at WKORV) has 5:30-6pm Tramanto Sunset Menu, 3 course $40, except Tues & Wed
> 2.  Ocean Pool Bar & Grill (WKORV), Happy Hour daily 3-5. $4 beer, Mai Tai; $7 well drinks on the rocks, Lave Flow & Piña Coladas, $3 zucchini or sweet potato fries. All day: $6 drink of the day.
> 3. Pailolo Bar & Grill (WKORV), Happy Hour 4-6. Live music 5-8pm Tues, Wed, Thur
> 4. Tropica Maui (Westin Maui, free shuttle) Happy Hour 3:30-5. Multiple $5 dishes, easy to make a meal for $10-$15 each. $3 draft beers and $6 cocktails (including Mai Tai). $38-$48 for two
> 5. Wine Tasing (Sheraton Maui), Link Lounge, MWF, 5:30-6:30, $5 each
> 6. Black Rock Steak & Seafood (Sheraton Maui), daily 3 course special $40 each. Su, We, Fr Prime Rib, Tu Rack of Lamb, Sa Petite Filet, fish on other days.
> 7. Cliff Dive Bar (Sheraton Maui) has daily sunset (5:45-5:50 in Nov) torch lighting, cliff dive, and music +/- hula, Happy Hour 3-5, $8 tropical drinks, $7 wine, $6 beer, no food specials



You can add the following non-Starwwod:

Basil Tomatoes 50% off the menu prices between 5p-6p (must pay cash).
Maui Fish and Pasta 50% off between 5p-6p.
Betty's Beach Cafe $16.95 Maine Lobster on Wednesdays.


----------



## klpca

mindy35 said:


> And if you have your own umbrella......this has proved essential on that beach!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Noblo-Umbrella-Buddy-Simple-Beach-Anchor/dp/B0077TE3SM
> 
> works great, lightweight and packs in a ziplock!



Very cool product!


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

the mac-nut pancakes at Dukes are sooo yummy. 

If you eat at Dukes or Hula Grill more than once, you'll have a coupon for a free hula pie. Or, just ask for it for free on your first visit. They always give them out.

We used to make a meal at Hula Grill as an annual sunset treat for ourselves. Now we due the front side of Dukes and the Barefoot Bar. Similar ambience, but much cheaper food. Granted, it is bar food, but it is still good. 

We have always been given a coupon for a discount at Pulehu, but have never eaten there. We have, however, made our own food and dined outside by the koi pond.


----------



## jcl718

You can get the coupon for a free hula pie at Kimo's as well.


----------



## dlca1

heathpack said:


> Thanks for the tips- we are at WKORV-N the first two weeks of Nov and have never been before.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 
> 2.  Is there anywhere to swim laps?  Would do this early am, not midday.
> 
> H



There isn't an official lap pool. We were there about the same time last year. The wkorv pool was pretty empty in the early morning. I was swiming laps along with a few other people and it worked out


----------



## Mauiwmn

heathpack said:


> I am a hyper organized traveller and I am putting together some notes for our upcoming trip to Maui.  We're staying two nights at Sheraton Maui and two weeks at WKORV.  There is also a Westin Maui with a shuttle between all three.
> 
> I'm still working on my list of non-Starwood dining values.  But here's what I have for the three Starwood properties so far.  Anyone with actual experience, feel free to comment.
> 
> Note: We don't eat huge meals.  Frequently just breakfast in the room, then food/drink at Happy Hour late afternoon.
> 
> Dining- Starwood Hotels
> 1.Pulehu (at WKORV) has 5:30-6pm Tramanto Sunset Menu, 3 course $40, except Tues & Wed
> 2.  Ocean Pool Bar & Grill (WKORV), Happy Hour daily 3-5. $4 beer, Mai Tai; $7 well drinks on the rocks, Lave Flow & Piña Coladas, $3 zucchini or sweet potato fries. All day: $6 drink of the day.
> 3. Pailolo Bar & Grill (WKORV), Happy Hour 4-6. Live music 5-8pm Tues, Wed, Thur
> 4. Tropica Maui (Westin Maui, free shuttle) Happy Hour 3:30-5. Multiple $5 dishes, easy to make a meal for $10-$15 each. $3 draft beers and $6 cocktails (including Mai Tai). $38-$48 for two
> 5. Wine Tasing (Sheraton Maui), Link Lounge, MWF, 5:30-6:30, $5 each
> 6. Black Rock Steak & Seafood (Sheraton Maui), daily 3 course special $40 each. Su, We, Fr Prime Rib, Tu Rack of Lamb, Sa Petite Filet, fish on other days.
> 7. Cliff Dive Bar (Sheraton Maui) has daily sunset (5:45-5:50 in Nov) torch lighting, cliff dive, and music +/- hula, Happy Hour 3-5, $8 tropical drinks, $7 wine, $6 beer, no food specials



You can also add to your list these non-Starwood:
1.  Dukes- happy hour drinks & food items 3-5pm (Walk to)
2.  Leilani's-happy hour drinks & food items 3-5pm.  Great fish tacos and sliders.  Live music several days a week as well.  Ocean view. ( Whaler's Village- can use free shuttle)

Dukes & Hula Grill (Free shuttle-Whaler's Village) also have great 3 course early bird menus for $25 per person which includes choice of appetizer, entree and dessert.  Request a table outside at Hula Grill and enjoy the sunset.  Gorgeous setting.  I believe you must be seated by 530pm to order from early bird which is perfect for Nov sunsets.


----------



## blondietink

triangulum33 said:


> Anybody have tips on car rental?  We usually just go through Expedia/Hotwire/etc.



Yes! we just used discounthawaiicarrental dot com and saved a bundle!  Full size car for 11 days for $289.00.  Keep checking the rates especially about 2 weeks before your arrival.  Our initial was $150.00 higher and then dropped like a stone 2 weeks prior and they had no problem giving me the reduced rate.  Believe it or not we got 4 suitcases, 4 people, carry-ons, cameras and a wheelchair in that car with the help of a bungee cord to keep the trunk down.  

we also got a Safeway card.  there are no Costco's where we live, so buying a membership just to use in Hawaii was not cost effective.  they are super nice and the prices saved via the discount card were substantial.  We also rented our snorkel fins and boogie boards from The Snorkel Store right down the road in the Fairway Shops.  Next time we will leave all snorkel equipment home and just rent from them.  They even have prescription masks.


----------



## MichaelColey

triangulum33 said:


> Anybody have tips on car rental?  We usually just go through Expedia/Hotwire/etc.


For ANY rental car, make sure to look at AutoSlash.com.  They'll check prices once a day, and will send you an email when they find lower prices.  I use it with all of my rental car reservations, and they almost always find lower prices.  Sometimes it's substantial.  Other times, it's not much.  But every little bit helps, plus I don't have to watch rates myself.

Now I just wish they had a similar site for hotels!


----------



## kwindham

MichaelColey said:


> For ANY rental car, make sure to look at AutoSlash.com.  They'll check prices once a day, and will send you an email when they find lower prices.  I use it with all of my rental car reservations, and they almost always find lower prices.  Sometimes it's substantial.  Other times, it's not much.  But every little bit helps, plus I don't have to watch rates myself.
> 
> *Now I just wish they had a similar site for hotels![/QUOTE*]
> 
> or timeshares!  lol


----------



## Ken555

MichaelColey said:


> For ANY rental car, make sure to look at AutoSlash.com.  They'll check prices once a day, and will send you an email when they find lower prices.  I use it with all of my rental car reservations, and they almost always find lower prices.  Sometimes it's substantial.  Other times, it's not much.  But every little bit helps, plus I don't have to watch rates myself.
> 
> Now I just wish they had a similar site for hotels!



I don't believe autoslash works with Costco auto rentals (or does it?).


Sent from my iPad


----------



## sjsharkie

Ken555 said:


> I don't believe autoslash works with Costco auto rentals (or does it?).



I don't believe they can legally search with the Costco discount code since membership is technically required to use the code.  Although we all know that rarely is membership checked with renting a car, the terms of the code state that membership is required.

For long-term rentals, Costco has always been cheapest for my rentals to Hawaii.  The only exception has been times of higher demand (i.e. Christmas) where sometimes my corporate rate beats other available rates, and short-term (1-day) rentals where sometimes I have either used my corporate rate or discounthawaiicarrentals.

My best price successes are often gained by combining the Costco discount code with an externally available coupon direct through the website.  Recently completed an 8-day car rental in Maui for just over $5/day excluding taxes and required fees.

-ryan


----------



## DavidnRobin

sjsharkie said:


> I don't believe they can legally search with the Costco discount code since membership is technically required to use the code.  Although we all know that rarely is membership checked with renting a car, the terms of the code state that membership is required.
> 
> For long-term rentals, Costco has always been cheapest for my rentals to Hawaii.  The only exception has been times of higher demand (i.e. Christmas) where sometimes my corporate rate beats other available rates, and short-term (1-day) rentals where sometimes I have either used my corporate rate or discounthawaiicarrentals.
> 
> My best price successes are often gained by combining the Costco discount code with an externally available coupon direct through the website.  Recently completed an 8-day car rental in Maui for just over $5/day excluding taxes and required fees.
> 
> -ryan



The current Costco car renting system requires a Costco membership ID when completing a car rental thru their website.

I found Costco repeatedly to give excellent rental prices (hassle-free) as long as you keep track.

btw - be careful in renting a car via Budget in OGG - they have no kiosks for quickly getting car rental paperwork.  We waited 25 mins for counter help (the old-fashion way) - if I knew that I would have spent $20 more to go with Alamo.


----------



## sjsharkie

DavidnRobin said:


> The current Costco car renting system requires a Costco membership ID when completing a car rental thru their website.



Yes, but that is only if you go through the Costco website.  You can also book directly with the car company if you know the Costco code.  It is readily available on a number of websites and in most cases can be viewed on your confirmation from Costco.  As long as you have a Costco membership, using the code is allowed at least according to the terms printed on the Costco reservation confirmation.

The advantage of going direct is that you can sometimes leverage better coupons when applying the Costco rate.

-ryan


----------



## triangulum33

MichaelColey said:


> For ANY rental car, make sure to look at AutoSlash.com.



When I search for any car for out dates April 2014 at OGG, I get no results.
Lots of results on Expedia, etc.

Weird.


----------



## Ken555

DavidnRobin said:


> btw - be careful in renting a car via Budget in OGG - they have no kiosks for quickly getting car rental paperwork.  We waited 25 mins for counter help (the old-fashion way) - if I knew that I would have spent $20 more to go with Alamo.



I just experienced the same in Lihue this week. Absurd how backward Budget is compared to the others! And, the staff does it's best to scare renters into buying their overpriced insurance, too. I had to wait 20 minutes to get a car, and - of course - I had no choice which vehicle I rented, unlike Alamo and National. I haven't rented from Budget in years and see no reason to do so again in future unless there's a huge price difference.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555

sjsharkie said:


> Yes, but that is only if you go through the Costco website.  You can also book directly with the car company if you know the Costco code.  It is readily available on a number of websites and in most cases can be viewed on your confirmation from Costco.  As long as you have a Costco membership, using the code is allowed at least according to the terms printed on the Costco reservation confirmation.
> 
> The advantage of going direct is that you can sometimes leverage better coupons when applying the Costco rate.
> 
> -ryan



Good point. However, this requires choosing a vendor while when I reserve at Costco direct it now shows the prices at all partner rental vendors each time I search, and doesn't take long to do so. I may try this for an upcoming reservation for comparison, though.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## hypnotiq

Ken555 said:


> I just experienced the same in Lihue this week. Absurd about backward Budget is compared to the others! And, the staff does it's best to scare renters into buying their overpriced insurance, too. I had to wait 20 minutes to get a car, and - of course - I had no choice which vehicle I rented, unlike Alamo and National. I haven't rented from Budget in years and see no reason to do so again in future unless there's a huge price difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Yup, I had the same issue when we came in (9/8). Though it took over an hour and they had a line to get in line. Apparently if you had prepaid with Costco, you got to go to other line that had no wait. Had I known I could prepay before I got there, I would have, as I was not changing the reservation anymore.

They tried the usual "scare tactics" with me. "You'll have to write us a check for $30k" blah blah blah. I just say no and continue on.

The SUV I ended up getting had a transmission issue. I gradually got worse over the next day and I called Budget. They told me to return it to the original location and they would exchange. Great, I had to go to Costco anyways, so I brought it back and picked up another car. All was pretty smooth and they were nice about it.

I returned the 2nd car at the end of the trip and noticed the receipt had a "fuel refueling" charge on it. I went in and talked to the manager and he told me it was because I returned the 1st car without a full tank. 
I told him 1) I had to return the car because of a transmission issue that was not my fault 2) I had only drive it from the Budget->Costco->Resort->Budget and that I shouldn't have to pay for the fuel. 

He spends a few mins tapping away and says, "well it looks like it should have been 78 miles to the resort and back and you drove it 88 miles, so you are responsible for the gas." I said, "you're right, I forgot we went to Lahaina for dinner Sunday night, so Ill pay for the 10mi." 

He got all pissy with me and then printed something and tossed it my way. He refunded the whole amount but his attitude and approach turned me off from using Budget again (coupled with the pickup ordeal).  I'll gladly pay $20-$30 more and use Enterprise/Alamo next time.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> I just experienced the same in Lihue this week. Absurd how backward Budget is compared to the others! And, the staff does it's best to scare renters into buying their overpriced insurance, too. I had to wait 20 minutes to get a car, and - of course - I had no choice which vehicle I rented, unlike Alamo and National. I haven't rented from Budget in years and see no reason to do so again in future unless there's a huge price difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Budget did tell me that now that I am in their system - it will be quicker next time as long as I rent once per year.  But, I agree that their system is archaic (and politely told them so).  I will also avoid Budget if I can in the future since I prefer doing my transactions via the kiosks (quick and easy), and I do like the ability to choose my own car as I can with Alamo at OGG (LIH gave me a choice as well, but was limited).

btw, I use the AMEX car rental insurance ($18/rental) that I get very time I use my SPG AMEX to rent a car. A weird thing happened while a LIH last month - they had a problem with my paperwork and ended up charging my AMEX twice to bring my total up to the agreed amount on the reservation confirmation.  However, I ended up getting the AMEX insurance charged ($18)twice for the week.  Lucklily, AMEX reversed the charge without hassle.

also... they saw that I had reserved and cancelled eight times as the price dropped over time - I didn't realize they saw that.  They asked me why, and I told them the price on Costco slowly dropped from ~$380 to ~200.


----------



## Ken555

DavidnRobin said:


> btw, I use the AMEX car rental insurance ($18/rental) that I get very time I use my SPG AMEX to rent a car.



I get that, too. I figure its been ~23 years since I had a claim on a rental car, so it's bound to happen again. So I signed up for that AMEX program on all my cards just so I have some coverage in case of problems. When I mentioned this to the Budget rep upon the start of the hard sell, she said that AMEX doesn't cover liability, though I think she's referring to the standard coverage and not the extra we purchase. Anyway, it would take a lot to get me to buy insurance from a rental carrier (I don't think I've ever done so).



> also... they saw that I had reserved and cancelled eight times as the price dropped over time - I didn't realize they saw that.  They asked me why, and I told them the price on Costco slowly dropped from ~$380 to ~200.



Excellent! If only we could do the same with our StarOptions reservations! Y'know, that they lower in cost as we get closer to the day of travel... 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaRex

DavidnRobin said:


> also... they saw that I had reserved and cancelled eight times as the price dropped over time - I didn't realize they saw that.  They asked me why, and I told them the price on Costco slowly dropped from ~$380 to ~200.



I also was questioned about my many reservations and cancellations.  Since then, I've learned to do a search first to see if the rate has dropped.  If the rate is lower, instead of cancelling the existing reservation, I open my existing reservation and modify it.  National and Alamo both will then give you a side by side comparison of the existing reservation and the modified reservation so that you can compare the two rates.  It will then ask you if you want to keep the existing or modified reservation.  No need for all those reservations and cancellations. 

Ditto if I find a coupon code for $30 off or one free night.  A lot of times these coupons aren't available when I first make the reservation, so I go and add them in later.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I did not know you can change an existing reservation - I will keep that in mind - thanks.  I felt kinda guilty for lowering my costs by ~50% - not sure why?...

When renting in StT (for our WSJ trip) - they do not take AMEX - so I use the hope and pray method {color me crazy...}


----------



## Ken555

LisaRex said:


> I also was questioned about my many reservations and cancellations.  Since then, I've learned to do a search first to see if the rate has dropped.  If the rate is lower, instead of cancelling the existing reservation, I open my existing reservation and modify it.  National and Alamo both will then give you a side by side comparison of the existing reservation and the modified reservation so that you can compare the two rates.  It will then ask you if you want to keep the existing or modified reservation.  No need for all those reservations and cancellations.



I don't see any way to modify an existing reservation at Costco. The rental companies certainly offer this capability at their own sites.


----------



## mindy35

kwindham said:


> MichaelColey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For ANY rental car, make sure to look at AutoSlash.com.  They'll check prices once a day, and will send you an email when they find lower prices.  I use it with all of my rental car reservations, and they almost always find lower prices.  Sometimes it's substantial.  Other times, it's not much.  But every little bit helps, plus I don't have to watch rates myself.
> 
> *Now I just wish they had a similar site for hotels![/QUOTE*]
> 
> or timeshares!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is for hotels:
> 
> http://www.tingo.com/
> 
> but you have to book though Tingo to get the price drop benefit which I never have done.
> 
> http://www.Yapta.com will track if the price changes for hotels you register to watch and email you if the change is  +/- a determined amount.
Click to expand...


----------



## sjsharkie

Ken555 said:


> Good point. However, this requires choosing a vendor while when I reserve at Costco direct it now shows the prices at all partner rental vendors each time I search, and doesn't take long to do so. I may try this for an upcoming reservation for comparison, though.



Ken, I agree that the Costco interface is much easier to use than checking each individual company site armed with the Costco code.  What I actually do is check the Costco site for price changes.  If there is a price change, I then book direct through the company.

It saved almost $30 on my last 8 day rental.  That was worth the hassle to me in the end of doing the 2 step process.  Especially since I was booking for myself and BIL on 2-island trips.

Alamo works best using this method.  Enterprise does not have a ton of good externally available coupons.  Avis usually restricts coupon use for Hawaii rentals.  And the coupon that Costco was using for Budget rentals beat anything I could find myself during the September 2013 rental period.  Good luck!

-ryan


----------



## LisaRex

Ken555 said:


> I don't see any way to modify an existing reservation at Costco. The rental companies certainly offer this capability at their own sites.



The Costco interface might not let you. But it will work if you go to the rental car company's website directly and just input the contract ID manually. (If you don't know what Costco's contract ID number is, test an itinerary on the Costco interface and click through to the summary page (before you actually book the car).  Click on "Terms and Conditions" (in blue print under CAR"), and it will divulge the contract number. 

This is the way you can (theoretically) enter coupon codes as well, though my Entertainment codes are not being accepted with a Costco ID.


----------



## HatTrick

I've had good luck with Budget--especially on the Big Island and Las Vegas, where I've had three new or nearly-new vehicles. A Saturn Vue with 135 miles, a Toyota Camry with 75 miles, and a Hyundai Sonata with 7 miles. Good prices, too, with AARP discount.


----------



## heathpack

*Happy Hours and Best Dining Values*

Ok, heavy into the nitty gritty of planning our trip now.  We'll be eating at all or most of the options below.  Since I've spent so much time compiling the list, I thought I'd share it with y'all.

*On the Water or With a View*
_Kaanapali Beach_
1. Ocean Pool Bar & Grill (WKORV), Happy Hour daily 3-5. $4 beer, Mai Tai; $7 well drinks on the rocks, Lava Flow & Piña Coladas, $3 zucchini or sweet potato fries. All day: $6 drink of the day
2. Tropica Maui (Westin Maui, free shuttle) Happy Hour 3:30-5. Multiple $5 dishes, easy to make a meal for $10-$15 each. $3 draft beers and $6 cocktails (including Mai Tai).
3. Cliff Dive Bar (Sheraton Maui) has daily sunset (5:45-5:50 in Nov) torch lighting, cliff dive, and music +/- hula, Happy Hour 3-5, $8 tropical drinks, $7 wine, $6 beer, no food specials on website
4a. Dukes Ohia Bar. Kaanapali, can walk along beach path from WKORV, about 0.7 mi. Aloha Hour 3-5 every day. Mai Tais, Dukes Lemonade & Chardonnay $6, beer $4, happy hour heavy pupus $5-$7, soups & salads can easily round to a meal -Or- bar entrees in $14 range.
4b. Dukes Beach House (same location as Ohia Bar). $26 Chefs tasting menu (three course meal), if seated by 5:30. Also moderately priced breakfast.
5a. Hula Grill. In Whalers Village. Chefs Tasting menu 4:45-5:45 in restaurant, all night at Chefs counter. 3 courses, $26.
5b. Hula Grill Barefoot Bar, Happy Hour 3-5. Mai Tais $6, beers $4.25. No food specials listed but bar entrees reg price $14-$18.
6a. Leilani's (Whalers Village- take shuttle). Olala Menu- 5-6pm (sunset time), several $20 entrees. 
6b.  Lelani's Beachside Grill. Every day except Tues 3-5pm Happy Hour with $5 Mai Tais, margaritas, Lei's lemonade and draft beers; $4 sliders.  Tacos Tuesdays $5 Pacifico & Margaritas, $4 tacos and chips/pico.  Live music Wed-Sun.
_Lahaina_
1. Lahaina Yacht Club $10 lunch specials. Happy Hour 3-5 daily, $6 snacks. Need letter of intro, yacht club members only
2. Aloha Mixed Plate. Inexpensive mixed plates, drinks, on water in Lahaina.
3. Kimos (Lahaina). On water in Lahaina, moderate to expensive for dinner, reasonable for lunch. No happy hour or dinner specials that I can find.
_North of Kaanapali_
1. Sea House, on beach in Napili Bay. Happy Hour 2-5. Numerous $5 pupus and tropical drinks in $7 range, easy to make meal for two.
2. Gazebo Restaurant at Napili Shores Condos. Good breakfast with a view (and 20-40 min wait).
3. Merrimans Kapalua. Happy Hour drinks, $6 Mai Tais, $3 beer. Pupus but fairly expensive. A little confusing because they have an outdoor terrace (where you want to be) and two bar menus- the Pointe Bar menu, presumably for the terrace (no happy hour mentioned) and the Bar Menu, which lists Happy Hour 3-5 (unclear if there is a separate indoor bar that hosts happy hour).
_Upcountry_ 
1. Kula Lodge, upcountry. Breakfast with a view. Not inexpensive but breakfast seems to be a good deal for the quality of the setting.

*No View*
_Kaanapali Beach_
1. CJs Deli and Diner. Walk to from Sheraton Maui. Breakfast and deli sandwiches. Box lunches for picnicking.
_Lahaina & Vicinity_
1. Star Noodle. Foodie darling, a little inland in Lahaina. Small plates and noodles, moderately priced.
2. Leodas Pie Shop, just south of Lahaina. Pot pies, savory hand pies, sandwiches, sweet pies. Inexpensive to moderate.
3. Cool Cats (Lahaina), burgers and shakes in Lahaina, casual, no view.
_North of Kaanapali_
1. Honokawai Okazuya & Deli. Takeout 1.5 mi north of WKORV, inexpensive, excellent quality. 
2. Iron Imu BBQ. Napili. Dinner only, no alcohol or view, large meals of excellent BBQ
_Upcountry & Paia_
1.Komoda Store & Bakery. Makawao. Known for Malasadas and Cream Puffs. Also consider coconut pastries & long johns. Open 7am-5pm, best selection before noon. Closed Wed.
2. Flatbread Company. Highly regarded pizzas. Some salads. No a/c, gets hot in restaurant.
_Hana_
1. Thai food by Pranee & Nutcharees Authentic Thai food. Hana. Highly regarded food from a shack, served in a tent. Two "restauranteurs" share the shack and it goes by different names different days on the week.
_South Maui_
1. Monkeypod, Wailea. Happy hour 3-5 and 9-11. $9 pizzas, half price apps, $8 mixology-type cocktails. Dinner moderate to expensive. No view.

Enjoy!

H


----------



## triangulum33

Leaves more space for me at the villa bbqs.


----------



## Ken555

HatTrick said:


> I've had good luck with Budget--especially on the Big Island and Las Vegas, where I've had three new or nearly-new vehicles. A Saturn Vue with 135 miles, a Toyota Camry with 75 miles, and a Hyundai Sonata with 7 miles. Good prices, too, with AARP discount.



The car I had this last week from Budget on Kauai had over 26,000 miles on it.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Mauiwmn

Great list heathpack.

Here's the info on Leilani's Aloha Hour.  They call it Leilani's Beachside Grill.  It has a different menu then the formal sit down restaurant which is upstairs.

3-5pm all days except Tuesdays

$4 Draft Beer (6 varieties), Mai Tai and House Margaritas
$4 Slider Paradise- beef, pork, crab, fish and veggie

Live music Thursday-Sunday


Tuesdays-Legacy of Aloha 3-5pm

$4 Pacifico and Margaritas
$4 Tacos-fish, pork, chicken, veggie
$4 Chips & Pico


----------



## Mauiwmn

One additional spot you may want to add to your list is Plantation House in Kapalua.   It is up the hillside and has fabulous views of the golf course and ocean in the distance.  Great spot for breakfast or lunch.  Dinner is a bit pricey but the panoramic views make it special.  We stop here for lunch every visit.


----------



## heathpack

Mauiwmn said:


> One additional spot you may want to add to your list is Plantation House in Kapalua.   It is up the hillside and has fabulous views of the golf course and ocean in the distance.  Great spot for breakfast or lunch.  Dinner is a bit pricey but the panoramic views make it special.  We stop here for lunch every visit.



Thanks for the Lelani's Beachside Grill info, I edited my list and my post.  Another great option!

We def heard about the Plantation House, it's been recommended by many.  It has not made it onto our itinerary only by virtue of the fact that it has a somewhat unfavorable cost to water-proximity ratio.  However, once we're there, we certainly might decide to go.  Ditto Pineapple Grill, Mala Ocean Tavern, Honu Pizza and Seafood, Penne Pasta, Pulehu and Black Rock Steak & Seafood.  All places that we might find ourselves at in the end.

H


----------



## Ken555

Mauiwmn said:


> One additional spot you may want to add to your list is Plantation House in Kapalua.   It is up the hillside and has fabulous views of the golf course and ocean in the distance.  Great spot for breakfast or lunch.  Dinner is a bit pricey but the panoramic views make it special.  We stop here for lunch every visit.



This is a great place for brunch.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555

heathpack said:


> Thanks for the Lelani's Beachside Grill info, I edited my list and my post.  Another great option!
> 
> We def heard about the Plantation House, it's been recommended by many.  It has not made it onto our itinerary only by virtue of the fact that it has a somewhat unfavorable cost to water-proximity ratio.  However, once we're there, we certainly might decide to go.  Ditto Pineapple Grill, Mala Ocean Tavern, Honu Pizza and Seafood, Penne Pasta, Pulehu and Black Rock Steak & Seafood.  All places that we might find ourselves at in the end.
> 
> H



How could I'O and Pacific'O not make your list? Without a doubt, these are my favorite restaurants in Lahaina. Lunch is great as prices are reasonable, great ocean view etc.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## heathpack

Ken555 said:


> How could I'O and Pacific'O not make your list? Without a doubt, these are my favorite restaurants in Lahaina. Lunch is great as prices are reasonable, great ocean view etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



I'O no lunch that I can see.

Pacific'O lunch has only 3 options for the fish-averse: chicken wrap, burger, and goat cheese salad.  

Dinner at both very pricey, which is not a complete deal breaker, just not something that will get a restuarant on my "Dining Values" list.

We are looking for a last night splurge dinner and PacificO might be it.  We're looking for mellow and casually elegant with excellent food, a great last memory of Maui.  What do you think, is Pacific'O that place?

H


----------



## Ken555

heathpack said:


> I'O no lunch that I can see.
> 
> Pacific'O lunch has only 3 options for the fish-averse: chicken wrap, burger, and goat cheese salad.
> 
> Dinner at both very pricey, which is not a complete deal breaker, just not something that will get a restuarant on my "Dining Values" list.
> 
> We are looking for a last night splurge dinner and PacificO might be it.  We're looking for mellow and casually elegant with excellent food, a great last memory of Maui.  What do you think, is Pacific'O that place?
> 
> H



Yes, only one is open for lunch. Fish adverse in Maui must be difficult... But they offer options not on their website, so just call and ask - I'm sure they can accommodate. 

Either would be great for a nice dinner. I last had dinner at Pacific'O (since we often have lunch at I'O) and the five of us thought it was great. 

It's not a 'dining value' but then I don't often go out of my way for that when visiting Maui - it's worth a little more to me for a great location and excellent food. While I like some on your list, it's not for the food (Leilani's, Duke's, Kimo's are all in nice locations but have only good food, mediocre service and not great food. And for lunch, I'O is not much more expensive...). I'm not always a food snob but I will pay a little more for an overall better meal.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## triangulum33

Ken,
If you had to pick one or two places to go for a nice (not cheap) dinner where would they be?
We went to Roy's a few years ago and enjoyed it.


----------



## heathpack

Lol, we're in Maui 16 days.  More power to you if you make it a priority to spend $250ish per couple for dinner day after day.  But it's not just the cost, sometimes it's about the simplicity of the dining experience.  Non-mixology Mai Tai and kaluha pork quesadilla will probably fit our mellow, beachy, tired vibe more than pineapple gastrique and likiloli foam. If I want a high end dining experience, I can do that any day of the week in LA.  If I want to wander from the beach and watch the sunset over cocktails- well, actually, I can do that any day of the week in LA, too, come to think of it...   So I'm not sure what my point is anymore.  I guess something along the lines of "we'll probably prefer to eat casual most nights"

H



Ken555 said:


> Yes, only one is open for lunch. Fish adverse in Maui must be difficult... But they offer options not on their website, so just call and ask - I'm sure they can accommodate.
> 
> Either would be great for a nice dinner. I last had dinner at Pacific'O (since we often have lunch at I'O) and the five of us thought it was great.
> 
> It's not a 'dining value' but then I don't often go out of my way for that when visiting Maui - it's worth a little more to me for a great location and excellent food. While I like some on your list, it's not for the food (Leilani's, Duke's, Kimo's are all in nice locations but have only good food, mediocre service and not great food. And for lunch, I'O is not much more expensive...). I'm not always a food snob but I will pay a little more for an overall better meal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555

heathpack said:


> Lol, we're in Maui 16 days.  More power to you if you make it a priority to spend $250ish per couple for dinner day after day.  But it's not just the cost, sometimes it's about the simplicity of the dining experience.  Non-mixology Mai Tai and kaluha pork quesadilla will probably fit our mellow, beachy, tired vibe more than pineapple gastrique and likiloli foam. If I want a high end dining experience, I can do that any day of the week in LA.  If I want to wander from the beach and watch the sunset over cocktails- well, actually, I can do that any day of the week in LA, too, come to think of it...   So I'm not sure what my point is anymore.  I guess something along the lines of "we'll probably prefer to eat casual most nights"
> 
> H



Way to take my post out of context. Lol

I never said I eat out at a restaurant like these every night. The fact is that I like the nice places for lunch and often eat at the resort at night. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## lorenmd

we've never thought the food was all that spectacular in maui but we do love sansei.  i'd much prefer to buy fresh local fish and cook myself.  we are going in dec and will try a few of these suggestions.  but i think we'll probably end up eating at sansei at least a couple times a week


----------



## Ken555

triangulum33 said:


> Ken,
> If you had to pick one or two places to go for a nice (not cheap) dinner where would they be?
> We went to Roy's a few years ago and enjoyed it.



My favorite restaurants are I'O, Pacific'O and Mala Ocean Tavern. Mala's new restaurant, directly next door, Hona Pizza and Seafood is also quite good but not among my top choices. Mala and Hona are in a great place for a sunset dinner, though be sure to request a table by the water when you call (especially at Mala, as they only have a few tables by the water) - both are also open for lunch and not far from the Westin since they're at the extreme north end of Lahaina (by the Safeway).

Roy's is nice, but it's a chain...though a good one. There's a Roy's not far from where I live, so it's not that special to me...but if you don't have one local then it would be a good choice. Expect the others to provide a more unique experience without the chain restaurant feeling. FWIW, I went to The Tavern in Princeville last week (also by Roy) and it was not that great.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## spuppy

I would like to second Ken555's recommendation for Pacific'O.  

Our family goes there often for lunch after surfing at Goofy Foot, which is next door.  The location can't be beat (open air, casual, right on the beach), the meals are consistently good (I've tried most of the items on the menu) and the wait staff is friendly and efficient.  The two restaurants have their own up-country farm where they grow a lot of their produce, which in my opinion, is usually a good sign that a restaurant is dedicated to good meals and the overall dining experience.  While the menu definitely has a seafood bias,  one of my daughter's doesn't like seafood and she always finds something that she enjoys.  Prices for lunch are pretty moderate.  I seem to recall $14 to $16 for a nice lunch entree. 

On the "value list" side of things, the surf instructors at Goofy Foot hand out coupons for buy one entree, get the second half off (or something like that).  I suspect that you can get the coupons at other places as well.


----------



## wannagotoo

For coupons go to mauileisureguide.com and when the page comes up, around the middle left side there will be "Maui coupons" in blue. They have buy one/get one free breakfast for Moose McGillycuddy's, free hula pie for Dukes, sunset cruises etc. You can check it out before you go then see if you find something better when you get there. They also have a 10% off for Crazy Shirt. It says it is for the store at the Lahaina Cannery Mall but it is accepted at the store at Whaler's. Last month we happened to pass a garage sale and picked up chairs and boogie boards. The person must have worked at a resort because she had MANY chairs and beach items.


----------



## hypnotiq

Ken555 said:


> My favorite restaurants are I'O, Pacific'O and Mala Ocean Tavern. Mala's new restaurant, directly next door, Hona Pizza and Seafood is also quite good but not among my top choices. Mala and Hona are in a great place for a sunset dinner, though be sure to request a table by the water when you call (especially at Mala, as they only have a few tables by the water) - both are also open for lunch and not far from the Westin since they're at the extreme north end of Lahaina (by the Safeway).



I'm a big fan of Mala Ocean Tavern myself. I love having a meal and watching the turtles sitting in the surf, snacking on algae.


----------



## heathpack

wannagotoo said:


> For coupons go to mauileisureguide.com and when the page comes up, around the middle left side there will be "Maui coupons" in blue. They have buy one/get one free breakfast for Moose McGillycuddy's, free hula pie for Dukes, sunset cruises etc. You can check it out before you go then see if you find something better when you get there. They also have a 10% off for Crazy Shirt. It says it is for the store at the Lahaina Cannery Mall but it is accepted at the store at Whaler's. Last month we happened to pass a garage sale and picked up chairs and boogie boards. The person must have worked at a resort because she had MANY chairs and beach items.



Awesome!  Free pie, who doesn't like free pie?

H


----------



## pharmgirl

Castaway for brunch is close by and on water


----------



## mindy35

Lahaina Grill has always been our favorite for a nicer dinner.  Not an oceanfront romantic setting though. Go there for the outstanding cuisine.

http://lahainagrill.com/

And........on another note..........did you know that the spas at both WKORV/N and at the Westin Hotel accept SpaFinder certificates?? These are the ones offered seasonally at Costco- $80 for $100 worth of services so basically, you get 20% off!

There's also this place in the strip mall right on (The Fairway Shops) right on Holoapiilani Highway. No frills (well...maybe they have a desktop fountain for effect) but we've had great treatments at non-resort hotel prices.

http://www.hawaiimassagetherapynetwork.com/massage_services.htm#Massage_Services


----------



## Ken555

pharmgirl said:


> Castaway for brunch is close by and on water



Yes! Castaway has a great view and good breakfast/lunch food, and is walking distance from WKORV. It's also likely the least expensive decent restaurant on Maui.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## triangulum33

Which Burger Place:

Cool Cat
or 
Teddy's Bigger Burgers

?


----------



## hypnotiq

triangulum33 said:


> Which Burger Place:
> 
> Cool Cat
> or
> Teddy's Bigger Burgers
> 
> ?



Cool Cat gets my vote.


----------



## Ron98GT

Anybody know how the surfing and Standup Paddle Boarding (SUP) is off WKORV?  When I watch the WEB Cams, I don't see much surf.  I'm thinking about renting a surfboard ($100/week) & SUP ($180/week) for the week from 808boards along with a soft-rack for the SUV. :whoopie:

http://www.seehawaiilive.com/maui/maui-luxury-resorts-south

We'll be at WKORV the 1st week of December 

Look forward to getting some fresh fish from the Maui Fish Market, making Baja Style Fish Taco's, drinking LongBoards & Koko Porters, and catching some waves.


----------



## hypnotiq

Ron98GT said:


> Anybody know how the surfing and Standup Paddle Boarding (SUP) is off WKORV?



I can answer the SUP question. If you're going to SUP you need to do it in the AM before Noon. After that, the winds usually pick up and it isn't very good for SUP.


----------



## blondietink

hypnotiq said:


> I can answer the SUP question. If you're going to SUP you need to do it in the AM before Noon. After that, the winds usually pick up and it isn't very good for SUP.


I will agree with that.  Am is best for SUP.  Did not see any waves good enough for regular surfing, no matter what time of day.  You would need to go either on the west side north for that or west side south.  Saw surfing in both areas at all times of the day often right next to the road in some of the beach parks.  Best surfing we saw was around Hana on the east shore. Windsurfing/kitesurfing near Kahului.


----------



## LisaRex

blondietink said:


> I will agree with that.  Am is best for SUP.  Did not see any waves good enough for regular surfing, no matter what time of day.  You would need to go either on the west side north for that or west side south.  Saw surfing in both areas at all times of the day often right next to the road in some of the beach parks.  Best surfing we saw was around Hana on the east shore. Windsurfing/kitesurfing near Kahului.



There are plenty of public beaches south of Lahaina town that have decent surfing for novices to moderate surfers. Lahaina Beach and Launiopoko Beach are both great places.  Just drive along 30 and look for the surfers. 

Ho'okipa Beach is world renowned for its great windsurfing and surfing. But it's not the place for anyone except the most experienced surfers because the wind and waves can be considerable, not to mention a ton of lava rocks that experienced surfers know how to avoid.  There's also a lot of "localism," which is a politically correct term for unwelcoming/hostile locals who don't like sharing their waves with tourists.  

The first link is a great resource for surfing on Maui.  

http://www.thesurfingsite.com/Surf-Spots-Maui.html
http://www.mauiinfosource.com/Maui Beaches/maui_beaches_main.htm


----------



## levatino

*Massage Guy*

For 15 years I was a massage therapist, so I know a good one.  I received a massage from a man today that was deep, engaging, relaxing and invigorating. He put his all into his work.    I would recommend him to anyone....  PM me if you would like his contact information..


----------



## gregb

Aloha Mixed Grill does a great happy hour.  If I remember correctly, Mai Tais are $3.50 from 2-5pm  And their coconut shrimp are great. We try to stop there after shopping in town.  Only thing is if you want alcohol you cannot sit on the patio right next to the water.  You have to stay on the wooden deck.  But it is still waterside. 

And if you want, you can take the Lahaina Shuttle from the resort and get off at the Cannery.  Mixed Plate is just behind the Cannery, next to the Old Lahaina Luau.  That way you don't have to drive home!

Greg


----------



## klpca

Thanks for all of the great tips in this thread. I've been swamped at work so I have put off trip planning until now - less than three days until departure, lol. The tips in this thread were real timesavers.

Here's one of my own - Maui Dive Shop on Keawe Street in Lahaina is close to WKORV and has good prices for weekly rentals - $25 per week for everything, (silicone mask and dry snorkel + fins and bag). It's in a shopping center so you park right outside, and they were very efficient with the rental process when I was there last November. http://www.mauidiveshop.com/MDS-Details/locations.htm


----------



## frank808

My family and I will be at WKORV from sunday the 27 till nov 3.  I am meeting Quadmaniac on sat nov2.  If any other tuggers want to do a meet and greet PM me.  Or if anyone wants to meet during the week PM me also and maybe we can get a drink and talk some.


----------



## klpca

frank808 said:


> My family and I will be at WKORV from sunday the 27 till nov 3.  I am meeting Quadmaniac on sat nov2.  If any other tuggers want to do a meet and greet PM me.  Or if anyone wants to meet during the week PM me also and maybe we can get a drink and talk some.



Holy cow! Lots of tuggers there next week! I'll pm you later...still at work.


----------



## maja651

klpca said:


> Holy cow! Lots of tuggers there next week! I'll pm you later...still at work.



We will be there too!  Sunday can't come soon enough!

Michelle


----------



## heathpack

Frank808 and Maja651,

TUG meetup Nov 2 at WKORV?  I am getting up with Klpca that day and I had a PM back and forth with Frank808 about adding him to the mix.  Did not know that Quad was going to be there too.

Shall we set a specific place and time?  One of the bars for happy hour?

Swimming in work emergencies right now, cant wait for Maui!!!!

H


----------



## maja651

heathpack said:


> Frank808 and Maja651,
> 
> TUG meetup Nov 2 at WKORV?  I am getting up with Klpca that day and I had a PM back and forth with Frank808 about adding him to the mix.  Did not know that Quad was going to be there too.
> 
> Shall we set a specific place and time?  One of the bars for happy hour?
> 
> Swimming in work emergencies right now, cant wait for Maui!!!!
> 
> H



Happy hour on November 2 works for us!  Name the time and place!  We had originally scheduled a sunset boat trip that day, but it was rescheduled to Friday instead.


----------



## triangulum33

Maybe make a new thread for TUG meetup?


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*Changed ownership?*



Mauiwmn said:


> One additional spot you may want to add to your list is Plantation House in Kapalua.   It is up the hillside and has fabulous views of the golf course and ocean in the distance.  Great spot for breakfast or lunch.  Dinner is a bit pricey but the panoramic views make it special.  We stop here for lunch every visit.



Sorry if this has already been posted, I understand our favorite restaurant, Plantation House, has changed hands and the menu is less desirable.  Will check out personally on our visit in a few weeks.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*A few tips from our trips*

Here are a few tips from our trips to Maui (couple times a year)
1.  You can purchase pineapples from Costco and take as luggage (I don't  think they count fruit as luggage, however, you need to confirm since we don't pay for luggage fees) vs. buying at Mr. Pineapple and other high cost shippers. This saves lots of money.

2.  I love Penne Pasta Café on Dickinson about 1 1/2 blocks from Front street.  Reasonable and delicious!  

3. Enjoy the sunrise in Haleakala the first morning after arriving (since you are still on mainland time) then go down to T Komoda Bakery, 3674 Baldwin Ave, Makawao, HI., for donuts on a stick, fresh bread, rolls, puff pastry, etc. Check hours (808)572-7261, as they are only open certain days and hours.

4.  We always hit the Owners Kickoff on Monday am for free coffee and pineapple and have actually won free things.  We also meet other owners which is fun.

5.  We usually end our trip (red eye) going to Mama's Fish House (which, I thought I hated before giving it another try) This is a splurge, however, sends you off with a good "taste" (haha) in your mouth and the view is unparalleled.  If you book early you usualy get a fabulous seat right in front. Another great tip, gets you on the right side of the island incase of traffic accident, fire, etc. 

6. Away from property is Paia Fish House, freshest fish on the island.

Just a few more tips. Enjoy.  PM if you want more ideas.


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*Meet up thread a great idea*



triangulum33 said:


> Maybe make a new thread for TUG meetup?



I ditto this.  We will be at WKORN 11/30 - 12/22 if anyone wants to meet up.

Note: Will be at WKORN starting 12/6


----------



## Ron98GT

OKPACIFIC said:


> I ditto this.  We will be at WKORN 11/30 - 12/22 if anyone wants to meet up.



Will be there 11/30 to 12/7, only 1-week.

I'll send you a private message when I get a chance.





Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

OKPACIFIC said:


> I ditto this.  We will be at WKORN 11/30 - 12/22 if anyone wants to meet up.



I'll be there! 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## gregb

Ken555, it seems you are always there


----------



## Quadmaniac

heathpack said:


> Frank808 and Maja651,
> 
> TUG meetup Nov 2 at WKORV?  I am getting up with Klpca that day and I had a PM back and forth with Frank808 about adding him to the mix.  Did not know that Quad was going to be there too.
> 
> Shall we set a specific place and time?  One of the bars for happy hour?
> 
> Swimming in work emergencies right now, cant wait for Maui!!!!
> 
> H



I didn't know I was going to be there lol. Sorry to disappoint, but I wasn't going during that time, I'm in Ko Olina Nov 16-23.


----------



## Pmuppet

triangulum33 said:


> Anybody have tips on car rental?  We usually just go through Expedia/Hotwire/etc.



I try to not rent from the airport as local governments like to charge grossly excessive taxes on airport car rentals.  Not as bad in Hawaii, but in Phoenix they wanted to charge me $120 more tax than another avis location 6 miles away.  

I took a cab (cost me about $17) and pocketed the $103.  

Best thing is I was able to return the car to the airport and completely avoid that extortion attempt by their local government.  The city I live in does the same thing (Seattle).  These taxes are targeting business travelers who want convenience and are renting on their companies dime.

My Hawaii rental car trick to minimize costs. The sweetspot on car rentals is exactly 7 days (a week).  If you are staying there for 10 days, rent a car at the airport for three days on arrival (you are going to get hosed as the best rate is the weekly rate but this will minimize your costs).

Then drop it off at a location near where you are staying and swap it out for another car.  Try to get a full seven day rental at the location near where you are staying and have the drop off location be the airport.  Generally, rates are lower and taxes are almost ALWAYS lower.  

I ended up saving $120 by doing this trick for my upcoming trip to Maui (staying 9 nights).  Since the avis is within 3 miles of the Westin, I figure it will only take 1 hour of my time.  So, it is well worth my time to swap it out (think the savings were $40 less in rental rates and $80 savings from avoiding the Hawaii local extortion attempt).


----------



## Ken555

Pmuppet said:


> My Hawaii rental car trick to minimize costs. The sweetspot on car rentals is exactly 7 days (a week).  If you are staying there for 10 days, rent a car at the airport for three days on arrival (you are going to get hosed as the best rate is the weekly rate but this will minimize your costs).
> 
> Then drop it off at a location near where you are staying and swap it out for another car.  Try to get a full seven day rental at the location near where you are staying and have the drop off location be the airport.  Generally, rates are lower and taxes are almost ALWAYS lower.
> 
> I ended up saving $120 by doing this trick for my upcoming trip to Maui (staying 9 nights).  Since the avis is within 3 miles of the Westin, I figure it will only take 1 hour of my time.  So, it is well worth my time to swap it out (think the savings were $40 less in rental rates and $80 savings from avoiding the Hawaii local extortion attempt).



This isn't always true. I'll be in Maui for two weeks next month and the price for both is just ~$350 for a full size, while each week priced separately (even from the same vendor) is significantly more when combined. It may be that the second week hasn't yet been discounted quite as much, or that they won't as it gets closer to the holiday. Regardless, by your logic I'm going to pocket over $150 by not returning the car and spending time dealing with another rental. Add to that my AMEX insurance charge of $18 per rental, and I'll be able to afford to eat out while in Maui... 

And, I'm still checking the price on Costco as I get closer, though I tend to doubt the price will change much between now and when I leave.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555

gregb said:


> Ken555, it seems you are always there



This has been a Hawaii year for me - 5 weeks! But, I skipped 2012 altogether. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ron98GT

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> We have used both Speedi and Aurthur's. Both were fine. Cost is about $120 for 3 of us.



You can rent a car for the full week for that price.   If the $120 is each way, that's $240 + the cost of renting in/near Ka'Anapali.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toyo

There is a place called "TJ Outlet Wherehouse" that we get tasty Bento boxes from.  It is a place for the locals so the inventory is there in the morning only.  If we have a morning plane trip we will leave the hotel early to stop by for a to go meal on the plane.  Very reasonable price.


----------



## Pmuppet

spuppy said:


> I would like to second Ken555's recommendation for Pacific'O.




Been on Maui for a few days and have eating at a few of the previously mentioned restaurants.  First of all, Pacific'O was very hit and miss for us.  The staff messed up our order and some of the dishes were below average and others were amazing.  The view was spectacular though.  All and all, we were highly disappointed as this place came highly recommended from multiple sources, so the expectation level was very high.

On the flip side, we went to Merrimans for Thanksgiving dinner.  It was by far the best thanksgiving dinner I have had to date (every course was perfect, tasty, and on mark).  My wife had the tenderloin and it compared favorably to some of the finest steak houses.  Every turn at Merrimans was spectacular and top notch especially on such a busy night (thanksgiving).  

In closing, it really depends and I don't think you can truly rate a restaurant based off of one meal (evening).  The reason I say that is we went to Merrimans on Kauai last year and had an average at best experience and never planned on revisiting them again.  However, we were in a pinch this year at Thanksgiving and decided to give the new location another shot as the reviews are favorable.

We were glad we did (give Merrimans another chance and will definitely be back).  As for Pacific'O, the reviews are so good along with a few bright spots will definitely bring us back there at some point.  

It just didn't blow us away and that is what I hope for in fine dining (awe how rough life is).


----------



## Ron98GT

Well, we finally made it here.  WKORV, 2-Bdrm, building #2, full ocean view/front. Nothing but water and people walking by.

This is the first time that we've really noticed the humidity here.

We rented a SUP from 808 Boards for the week and have it on the deck.  We could just lower it down the side and head for the beach, if we can just figure how to make it thru the ground cover.  O'well the elevator is close.

Anybody else have problems with the room card keys always going dead?

Back to breakfast and then get that SUP in the water.


----------



## PamMo

Wow! Great room assignment, Ron! DH and I just got home from two wonderful weeks in Hawaii with family. The first week, we were in WKORVN and had 2BR and studio oceanfronts in Bldg #6, and another 2BR IV a couple of doors down the hall. We were pleasantly surprised to get the OF units. The studio was a StarOption exchange with our WKORV OV studio, and the 2BR's were both II exchanges. It was the first trip to Maui for four of my sisters, and getting those villas totally spoiled them - they are ready to go back!

The lack of trade winds made for some warm days, but not nearly as bad as last week on the Big Island. It was really hot and voggy on the Kohala coast!

Thanks again, heathpack, for the Tommy Bahama beach chairs and umbrella - we used them every day. And the rum and wine didn't last long in our pantry!  Hopefully, tofuyan is enjoying the beach gear this week.


----------



## Ron98GT

I need to rent some fins for me and the DW, along with mask, fins, & snorkel for her son.  Any place close by or do I have to pull the car out?  After SUP'ing this morning, I'm tired (lazy) and would like to stay put. I think the shuttle goes to Safeway or Foodland, there's probably a shop near by?

I picked up two styrofoam coolers at Walmart the other day to use for some of the groceries that we bought at Costco.  If someone needs those they can have them.

No cookie sheets for the oven, but we made do with foil on the oven grates.  Having home-made pizza for lunch. :whoopie


----------



## vacationtime1

Ron98GT said:


> I need to rent some fins for me and the DW, along with mask, fins, & snorkel for her son.  Any place close by or do I have to pull the car out?  After SUP'ing this morning, I'm tired (lazy) and would like to stay put. I think the shuttle goes to Safeway or Foodland, there's probably a shop near by?




The closest place "off campus" is Snorkel Bob's and you _could_ walk there; it is near Star Market past Duke's.

But it is about 20 minutes to walk and the last half is not particularly attractive.

I would drive.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

triangulum33 said:


> We are trying to figure a way to not rent a car.  The shuttle would take care of almost all our travel needs except trips to the grocery store, a trip to Lahaina Divers (early morning) and a trip down to Spearfish Maui's site.


.  You can have your groceries delivered through here:  https://www.mauigroceryservice.com/DeliveryInfo.aspx.  I haven't used them yet but I may on our next trip.  I use wegoshop.com and Safeway.com deliveries for our other timeshare visits,


----------



## Ken555

Pmuppet said:


> Been on Maui for a few days and have eating at a few of the previously mentioned restaurants.  First of all, Pacific'O was very hit and miss for us.  The staff messed up our order and some of the dishes were below average and others were amazing.  The view was spectacular though.  All and all, we were highly disappointed as this place came highly recommended from multiple sources, so the expectation level was very high.
> 
> [...]
> 
> As for Pacific'O, the reviews are so good along with a few bright spots will definitely bring us back there at some point.



Wow, sorry to hear it wasn't as great as my experiences at that restaurant. Did you also try I'O? I'll be there soon and expect to visit both again, though sometimes we just stay with a few lunches at I'O.


----------



## Pmuppet

Ken555 said:


> Wow, sorry to hear it wasn't as great as my experiences at that restaurant. Did you also try I'O? I'll be there soon and expect to visit both again, though sometimes we just stay with a few lunches at I'O.



We didn't get a chance to try I'o this trip.  We ended up stocking up on proteins at whole foods and have been grillin' like villains at WKORV much of the trip.

The menu at I'o looks awesome and we will definitely hit that place next time.


----------



## zsn

vacationtime1 said:


> The closest place "off campus" is Snorkel Bob's and you _could_ walk there; it is near Star Market past Duke's.
> 
> But it is about 20 minutes to walk and the last half is not particularly attractive.
> 
> I would drive.



Probably a little late for you, but even though the Snorkel Bob next to Star Market is closer, the one in Lahaina is a shorter walk from the shuttle stop. There is also a Boss Frog in both Lahaina and in the Cannery Mall (shuttle stops right in the front of the store). Personally, I have a slight preference for Snorkel Bob over Boss Frog although they are both very similar for the most part.


----------



## Ron98GT

zsn said:


> Probably a little late for you, but even though the Snorkel Bob next to Star Market is closer, the one in Lahaina is a shorter walk from the shuttle stop. There is also a Boss Frog in both Lahaina and in the Cannery Mall (shuttle stops right in the front of the store). Personally, I have a slight preference for Snorkel Bob over Boss Frog although they are both very similar for the most part.


I broke down and pulled the car out of the garage and went to Maui Divers, for a couple of reasons:

1. They rent booties,  which 2 of use needed at $3/day or $10/week.

2. Their prices were better on some of the items I rented.

3. Their hours are better.

4.  I wanted to check out their board shorts which are on sale, but nothing in my size.  They were mostly size 28 & 29.  Bought some Maui Builts in Lahaina yesterday


----------



## luv_maui

triangulum33 said:


> Which shuttle do you take and how much does it cost?



Did a google search and found a Maui shuttle roundtrip cost about $55-$60 per person - to Westin Villas


----------



## DavidnRobin

Not related, but...
http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/579691/


----------



## Ron98GT

luv_maui said:


> Did a google search and found a Maui shuttle roundtrip cost about $55-$60 per person - to Westin Villas



WKORV has 2 free shuttles.

Shuttle #1. Only goes between the Westin TS's, the Westin Hotel, & the Sheraton Hotel.

Shuttle #2. This shuttle goes to the properties listed and also goes into Lahaina.  You can get a laminated schedule from the front desk.

http://www.westinkaanapali.com/resortoverview/shuttle




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

Ron98GT said:


> WKORV has 2 free shuttles.
> 
> Shuttle #1. Only goes between the Westin TS's, the Westin Hotel, & the Sheraton Hotel.
> 
> Shuttle #2. This shuttle goes to the properties listed and also goes into Lahaina.  You can get a laminated schedule from the front desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Should have stated I was referring to a shuttle to and from the airport.


----------



## tofuyan

*Gypsy guide*

Download the gypsy guide app on the phone for the full Maui island gps driving tour.  While you are driving, the gps will start up the tour on audio.  It works throughout the island including the "road to hana" , Haleakala and more. There are many interesting history, stories and information in this audio guide as you are driving around Maui.


----------



## mindy35

Poke-o-Rama!!!!

Costco - 3 choices of ahi, shrimp
             $16.99/lb

Foodland - voted the island's best poke and we concur
                gazillion choices (ok, I did not count but it was a lot),
                ahi, yellow tail, shrimp and mussels ++
                $9.99/lb for >2 lbs
     Located in new Lahaina strip mall across from cannery mall (Safeway/longs)


----------



## Ron98GT

luv_maui said:


> Did a google search and found a Maui shuttle roundtrip cost about $55-$60 per person - to Westin Villas



$49.35 for 2-people from the Kahului Airport (OGG) to the Westin:

https://speedishuttle.hudsonltd.net/res

Once checked in, you can use the Westin shuttle to go into Lahaina (Cannery Mall = Safeway & Foodland + Longs Drugs & Maui Dive Shop) to get groceries:

http://www.westinkaanapali.com/resortoverview/shuttle


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## serendip7

*Lost and found*

Haven't seen anyone mention this little trick but go by the valet guys in North and ask to raid the Lost and Found.  That's where all the stuff that is bought but not taken back to the mainland ends up.  The valet guys told me to go in there a while back and I've asked to go the other couple of times I've been.

There's usually several body boards, masks and fins there.... tons of sand toys as well.  Ask to leave your stuff there if you don't want to carry it back to the mainland with you.

We can make it a shared stash.


----------



## mindy35

1 suggestion already mentioned here and 1 new pointer:

www.808boards.com

We found 808boards thanks to this thread and can corroborate that he is the ONLY way to go for SUP and surf boards! You can contact him before your trip or he can also have a board to you within hours of your call while you are there.

A visit to the WKORV beach guy quoted $35/hr per board + $20 for each additional hour. But......when my 25 year old son from CA who has been an avid surfer for 10 years mentioned that he had yet to try SUP, he required a $55 lesson per person interested (we were going to take turns). This, on a day with NO swell! It was like glass out there!

We politely said "No thank you" and contacted 808. Within an hour, he delivered a good quality board that was in excellent condition right to the WKORV beach. This, for $45 for 24 hours (with a flexible return schedule)!!! And no lesson required!

A full week rental would have been a better deal as well and he offered great, honest advice had we decided to surf. And go figure.......the Coast Guard wasn't  needed to rescue a single one of us!! A great time was had by all!!

and

http://mauiprime.com/

A friend (who is hoping to become a local) turned us on to this place. The owners of I'o and Pacifico and the wholesalers of high quality meats and fish to most of the better restaurants in the area have opened a storefront selling their wares and offering catering services to us regular people. The shop is in an unassuming industrial park on the road up above the Foodland shopping center in Lahaina.

They carry a great line of meats (American Kobe and Double R Ranch from Washington) at prices comparable or less than what I can get at specialty markets on the mainland. And check out their deli case and grocery items as they have interesting stuff as well. Our NY steak was one of the best we've tasted in a long while.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Excellent links... Thanks


----------



## OKPACIFIC

*Breakfast deal*

Paradise grill 1/2 price breakfast from 7-8 am. Good food.


----------



## mauitraveler

OKPACIFIC said:


> Paradise grill 1/2 price breakfast from 7-8 am. Good food.



OKPACIFIC:  IF you had only one day left to choose a place for breakfast, would you go to Aloha Mixed Plate or Paradise Grill?  Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## OKPACIFIC

mauitraveler said:


> OKPACIFIC:  IF you had only one day left to questionose a place for breakfast, would you go to Aloha Mixed Plate or Paradise Grill?  Thanks for your opinion!



If you can get there between 7-8 am I would go to the Paradise Grill no question. Enjoy!

PS kids under 7 get free pancakes


----------



## mauitraveler

Thanks - looking forward to trying Paradise Grill!!


----------



## jcl718

Went to paradise grill for dinner twice and loved it each time, back in September. We will back in April!


----------



## mauitraveler

jcl718 said:


> Went to paradise grill for dinner twice and loved it each time, back in September. We will back in April!



jcl718,
Ooooh, dinner, too!  We're soooo looking forward to trying the Paradise Grill, especially with the early breakfast and early dinner discounts!!  We're going in May!  THANKS for the additional recommendation!


----------



## Bill4728

Re rental cars

We got a hotwire rate from Hertz  BUT the line to pickup your car was really long. They have 3 machines were you can pickup a phone and do a video pickup of the car instead of the long line. MUCH Faster


----------



## triangulum33

hypnotiq said:


> Yes, check OFTEN! We originally booked through Discount Hawaii and then kept checking other sites like Costco Travel and the specific sites for the rental car sites.
> 
> Costco Travel ended up being the cheapest on our last trip (few weeks ago). Final price for an Intermediate SUV for 1 week was $114.59.



We followed this advice and our car went from $600 for compact down to $300 for a standard size.


----------



## capjak

jarta said:


> Star Noodle - Yum!  Long wait for even a shared table when I have showed up.   But well worth the wait.   Salty



You can call ahead from your room and than drive there and that will get you a little ahead of the line.


----------



## trader14

We are at the westin maui resorts now using our staroptions in a lovely 2 bedroom oceanview room.  2 months ago i made a reservation for 2 weeks for a chevy impala for $304 after taxes from hertz which i thought was cheap.  yesterday before we left i checked costco and enterprise has the same car for $282 for 2 weeks and they upgraded us to a ford explorer limited (happy dance).

if anyone is down here say hello!


----------



## crf450x

Just left WKORV today and at the Marriott Ko Olina now. Had a great time there and the weather was the best we have ever had there since we started coming to WKORV.  Did an owners update presentation with the mandatory 60 minutes time requirement and we were in and out of there in LESS than 15 minutes. We were pleasantly surprised at how painless it was and in fact we kept him there a minute or two longer then he wanted to be there because we truly had some questions on the recent changes to the SVN system.   He had a profile on us and I believe they have information on our resale timeshares we own so it has to be nearly an impossible sell for someone that already has purchased resale to purchase directly from the developer. 

I recommend contacting Sara from Maui Baby Rental if you want to spend any amount of time at the beach. We rented beach chairs, boogie boards and an umbrella from her and she has one of her people deliver directly to the villas and picks up when you leave. Makes a world of difference in enjoying the beach when you need a break from the sun. Best money spent and her rental prices are very reasonable. PS: I have no affiliation to this rental business. We just use it every time we come to Maui.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Their rental prices are reasonable - thanks for the tip.


----------



## Negma

We just used them this past two weeks. Great customer service, texted us when they dropped off the chairs and umbrella. I would not rent or buy an umbrella next time. The winds on the beach gusted way to high, not only tough on our Tommy Bahama umbrella, but basically everyone elses as well. We ended up renting one for a day $20.


----------



## crf450x

Negma said:


> We just used them this past two weeks. Great customer service, texted us when they dropped off the chairs and umbrella. I would not rent or buy an umbrella next time. The winds on the beach gusted way to high, not only tough on our Tommy Bahama umbrella, but basically everyone elses as well. We ended up renting one for a day $20.



I received a tip on tug by someone, I can't remember from exactly who, but they recommended the http://thenoblo.com/ umbrella buddy.  Works so great we bought several as back ups and to give to family and friends.  To get the umbrella to stay put, we usually use our kids shovel to dig out a deep hole, then screw in the tommy bahama umbrella as far as it will go, then fill in the area around the umbrella post with wet sand then install the "no blo" towards the wind.  Will last all day this way.


----------



## bastroum

crf450x said:


> I received a tip on tug by someone, I can't remember from exactly who, but they recommended the http://thenoblo.com/ umbrella buddy.  Works so great we bought several as back ups and to give to family and friends.  To get the umbrella to stay put, we usually use our kids shovel to dig out a deep hole, then screw in the tommy bahama umbrella as far as it will go, then fill in the area around the umbrella post with wet sand then install the "no blo" towards the wind.  Will last all day this way.



At WKORV-N right now and we do the same thing. Only 2 days since 06/21 you had to take it down with gusts over 25 MPH.


----------



## triangulum33

We took a noblo to Maui this year and it was great.  It will hold the umbrella down - no problem there.  Its keeping the umbrella from going inside out!  The Tommy umbrellas are pretty good about keeping shape, though.

$16.50 at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0077TE3P0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bastroum

triangulum33 said:


> We took a noblo to Maui this year and it was great.  It will hold the umbrella down - no problem there.  Its keeping the umbrella from going inside out!  The Tommy umbrellas are pretty good about keeping shape, though.
> 
> $16.50 at Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0077TE3P0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



They do go inside out, however, they don't break and will "snap" back into place most times without assistance. The thread holding the arms in place sometimes breaks so I carry nylon thread and a needle and repair them as needed. You can rent an umbrella for $20/day (we stay 8 weeks per year). Do the math it's $1000 if you go to the beach 50 times. The Tommy Bahama umbrella cost $25. I've used the current one for 3 years.


----------



## crf450x

http://babyhalfoff.com/noblo-umbrella-anchor

I previously purchased from this website for $5.25 plus shipping and just bought two more for back ups.  Excellent price here.


----------



## DoubleA

*Unit Request at Reservation*

For Westin Kaanapali, how can I specify the floor or view for the units? I have young kids and prefer to stay on ground floor due to the balcony.

Thanks.


----------



## bbison

> Originally Posted by jarta
> Star Noodle - Yum! Long wait for even a shared table when I have showed up. But well worth the wait. Salty





capjak said:


> You can call ahead from your room and than drive there and that will get you a little ahead of the line.



Star Noodle is on Open Table now, we reserved for our arrival night a month ahead of time and were seated in 5 minutes...with 30+ people in the parking lot.


----------



## Tfleming675

triangulum33 said:


> I wanted to hear what some of you have learned to make your stay on Maui better or cheaper.
> 
> Here are some of the things we usually do:
> 
> Request pool view bottom floor so kids can go in and out to pool during the day.
> Check out max # of towels.  Take clean ones back to room at the end of the day for extra bath towels.
> Tip your pool waiter.
> Stop at Costco and stock up on water, breakfast, lunch and some bbq items.  I think last time we actually went to Safeway and liked it better because we didnt have to buy huge quantities of stuff.
> Buy beach toys at Walmart or Costco.  Leave them for other guests when we leave.
> Stock up spirits to avoid the $1000 liquor bill.
> Take the kids to the aquarium.
> Eat at Star Noodle and Aloha Mixed plate at least once.



Agree withh all comments. Aloha Mixed plate for May-Ties.
Get the free membership at Safeway it will save you a bundle.
Don't do road to Hana and Haleakala in the same day
Great breakfast place at base of Haleakala
Pineapple farm tour is a lot of fun
And finally absolutly do a tour with Trilogy tours. We did a tour to Lani and it was the highlight of the trip.


----------



## LisaRex

FYI, Living Social is having a nice discount this weekend, and SkyLine Eco Zipline tours is participating.  

The Haleakala line is listed at $120pp, but discounts it to $107.xx if you book on their website.  However, Living Social has had it listed for $89.99 for quite awhile, a really nice savings.  I held off on booking for our December trip because you have to use it within 120 days.  Good thing because today I came across this great discount code of WKNDSALE, that gives a whopping 20% off, for a total price of $72.25 pp, a savings of $35 per person off the discounted web price. 
*Remember:  you have to use it within 120 days, so if you book today,  you must use by 12/6/15. 
*  Also, once you get your vouchers, you have to call an 800 number to actually reserve a time. 
*Max discount is $50 so you might have to do it in several waves if you have a family.*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1789253#post1789253
http://www.zipline.com/maui


----------



## Henry M.

Thanks for posting the zip line link, Lisa. I'll be there starting this coming Friday for a few weeks and this would be something nice to do.


----------



## DavidnRobin

emuyshondt said:


> Thanks for posting the zip line link, Lisa. I'll be there starting this coming Friday for a few weeks and this would be something nice to do.



We will be there from Aug15-22, if you want to hookup for a cocktail or two.
Anyone else?


----------



## crf450x

I usually get emails from Living Social on their promos but must have missed this one.  Thanks for the heads up LisaRex!!!  Just bought the Zipline package for Kauai in Poipu for our trip around Thanksgiving time.  Used the promo code and bought three more from our other accounts and got the first one free.

We did the Haleakela Zip Line tour in June and had a great time, even my 8yo had a blast.  After the Zip Line tour we headed over to Oheo Gulch and did the Pipiwai trail hike and then headed back to WKORV.  Made for a long but fun filled day.


----------



## Henry M.

David,

It would be nice to meet you and Robin in person! We're at the resort Aug 15 to Sep. 4. It would be best to meet before the 20th. We have a lot of people coming in then, because my daughter is getting married the 25th. 

I'll PM you my contact information.

Henry


----------



## Ken555

emuyshondt said:


> David,
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to meet you and Robin in person! We're at the resort Aug 15 to Sep. 4. It would be best to meet before the 20th. We have a lot of people coming in then, because my daughter is getting married the 25th.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you my contact information.
> 
> 
> 
> Henry




Congrats! I'll be there at the beginning of Sept, as well.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SunsetMaven

*Equipment Rental at WKORVN*

Hi All

I have read through most of this entire thread and saw a lot of suggestions for Beach chair, Beach Umbrella etc rental... I was wondering does the hotel not provide these amenities or are they always just full? Do they provide beach chairs and umbrella at both the poolside area and the beach?

I booked a room for my inlaws for June. Should I get them rental chairs, etc as well so they are guaranteed a place to sit?

If so, I have seen people recommend Baby Rentals Maui. Any other places I should look at?

Thanks all!


----------



## triangulum33

The stuff available at the resort is $$$$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1

SunsetMaven said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have read through most of this entire thread and saw a lot of suggestions for Beach chair, Beach Umbrella etc rental... I was wondering does the hotel not provide these amenities or are they always just full? Do they provide beach chairs and umbrella at both the poolside area and the beach?
> 
> I booked a room for my inlaws for June. Should I get them rental chairs, etc as well so they are guaranteed a place to sit?
> 
> If so, I have seen people recommend Baby Rentals Maui. Any other places I should look at?
> 
> Thanks all!



They provide pool chairs for free; they charge for beach chairs.


----------



## LisaRex

If you want a guaranteed spot by the pool, you'll have to reserve a cabana.  Otherwise, the provided pool chairs are first-come, first-served.  Honestly, if it's just 2 people, they shouldn't have a ton of trouble finding chairs any time of the day, though possibly not in the shade.  If it's a family of four the 3rd week of June...well, that might be trickier.  Let's just say that I wouldn't mosey down at 11am and expect to find 4 chairs together. 

That being said, it's not really a huge deal unless you absolutely HAVE to sit in a shaded spot.  Otherwise, finding a seat by the pool is one of the last things you should concern yourself with because it will be what it will be.  Of course, having your own beach chair is a nice alternative, too. There's aways room on the beach (though not necessarily in the shade).  

FYI, we had no trouble finding poolside chairs in low season.  Even so, we still rented beach chairs for the week from Baby Rentals because we love to beach hop.  We love packing a picnic lunch and exploring the island.  And I honestly can't tell you what beach was our favorite because they were all outstanding: Ho'okipa Beach (watching the surfers and windsurfers), Makena Beach State Park (calm and beautiful and lots of shade), or Honolua Bay (outstanding snorkeling in the summer). 

The Tommy Bahama chairs from Maui Baby were very reasonably priced, and they had nice carrying straps, cup holders, and even a soft-sided cooler to bring your lunch.  I cannot imagine a better deal on the island.  One week's rental was about the same as a one DAY rental from WKORV.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Do you know if you still get 24 hours of free valet parking at WKORV?



LisaRex said:


> I typed all my rental car tips and realized that most were universal.  So I posted them in the Traveler Info tab.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1532981&postcount=1
> 
> In addition, below is my advice for WKORV specifically:
> 
> 
> When we arrive on island, my husband immediately heads to the car rental shuttle (since he's the primary driver). The rest of us head to the luggage carrousel.  By the time our luggage arrives, he’s usually out front with the rental car, and we just have to load the bags and go.
> 
> You get 24 hours of free valet parking at WKORV, so take full advantage of it.  We use it when we first arrive, and then again the next morning after when we return with our week's supply of groceries.  Valet has bins that they can load groceries into and deliver right to your villa.
> 
> Don’t forget to get your car out of valet within 24 hours, or you’ll pay for valet until you move it.
> 
> There’s no need for a GPS in Maui.  There are only a few major roads, and signage is very good.
> 
> If you want to drive the backside of Hana, I’d recommend an SUV.  My friends drove a convertible and got a flat tire.
> 
> If you drive the road to Hana, the West Maui mountains, or to the summit of Haleakala, take Dramamine if you get car sick.
> 
> If you are a timid driver, skip the Road to Hana, or let a tour company drive you.  And forget about driving past the Nakalele Blowhole in the West Maui mountains.
> 
> Once again, take your valuables with you.  Local thieves target rental cars.  When we were boarding for our whale watching trip at Ma'alea Harbor, a couple had just gotten their expensive camera stolen from their trunk.  It was broad daylight on a major road.  I'm sure they put the camera in the trunk before they left, not realizing that thieves were monitoring their activity from a distance.
> .


----------



## bizaro86

Sugarcubesea said:


> Do you know if you still get 24 hours of free valet parking at WKORV?



I checked in last Saturday and got 24 hours free valet parking.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

bizaro86 said:


> I checked in last Saturday and got 24 hours free valet parking.



Thank you, this is awesome....I hope your had or are having a fablous trip


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Tfleming675 said:


> Agree withh all comments. Aloha Mixed plate for May-Ties.
> Get the free membership at Safeway it will save you a bundle.
> Don't do road to Hana and Haleakala in the same day
> Great breakfast place at base of Haleakala
> Pineapple farm tour is a lot of fun
> And finally absolutly do a tour with Trilogy tours. We did a tour to Lani and it was the highlight of the trip.



Do requests of ground floor every get fulfilled?  I know that you just get island view exchanging in, but I would love to have a ground floor unit...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

crf450x said:


> There are actually two separate shuttle runs. One of them only goes between the sheraton and westin hotels and the other run goes to the sheraton and westin (next to Whalers Village) then to the lahaina cannery mall then to the Hilo Hattie that is walking distance to front street then makes it's final stop at the foodland shopping center. It then makes the circuit back to the WKORV.
> 
> As far as renting or buying beach chairs, we have had very good service with http://www.babyrentalsmaui.com/maui-baby-rental-packages.php
> 
> We use to purchase two beach chairs, an umbrella and two boogie boards at costco and not only does it not make sense money wise, unless we were staying on one island for over two weeks but trying to fit in the rental with all of our luggage was always a problem.




In addition to the company listed in the quote, has anyone rented the maui beach bundle from The Snorkel Store, just wondering if getting the snorkel set with it is a good deal? https://thesnorkelstore.com/product/beach-bundle-package/


----------



## triangulum33

Sugarcubesea said:


> In addition to the company listed in the quote, has anyone rented the maui beach bundle from The Snorkel Store, just wondering if getting the snorkel set with it is a good deal? https://thesnorkelstore.com/product/beach-bundle-package/



I have seen that place from the road (right next to CJ's) but never gone in.  Their snorkel gear looks like good quality - silicone masks and comfortable rubber fins.  Same TB chairs and umbrellas as Maui Beach Rental...
I think I will try them out when we are there in Oct.


----------



## Da5id

Mauiwmn said:


> One additional spot you may want to add to your list is Plantation House in Kapalua.   It is up the hillside and has fabulous views of the golf course and ocean in the distance.  Great spot for breakfast or lunch.  Dinner is a bit pricey but the panoramic views make it special.  We stop here for lunch every visit.



We bought the Passport Dining gold card mostly for use in Omaha but have used it twice at the Plantation House which is the only location in Hawaii that accepts it. Used it for buy one-get one free entree at breakfast and dinner so far. Food was very good both times.

And thanks to all who posted tips earlier. Here's another: if you're going to the Lavender gardens or Haleakala, the food is pretty good at the Kula bistro.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Negma said:


> We just used them this past two weeks. Great customer service, texted us when they dropped off the chairs and umbrella. I would not rent or buy an umbrella next time. The winds on the beach gusted way to high, not only tough on our Tommy Bahama umbrella, but basically everyone elses as well. We ended up renting one for a day $20.



I'm getting ready to select a bundle to rent for our upcoming trip in August.  I really think I need an umbrella but the post above and others I have seen state not to rent the umbrella due to the winds. However I feel, if I'm sitting on the beach, I'm going to need some relief from the sun and the shade of the umbrella would provide that...

Can anyone tell me yes or no on the umbrella rental... I think I will go with Maui Baby Rental.   thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm getting ready to select a bundle to rent for our upcoming trip in August.  I really think I need an umbrella but the post above and others I have seen state not to rent the umbrella due to the winds. However I feel, if I'm sitting on the beach, I'm going to need some relief from the sun and the shade of the umbrella would provide that...
> 
> Can anyone tell me yes or no on the umbrella rental... I think I will go with Maui Baby Rental.   thanks



Yes - the sun and the sand is hot (!) - especially in August - do not listen to those who say not to get an umbrella - get an umbrella hold-down!  Also get a 'parasheet' for the sand - they are great (see below).

see umbrella set-up (ignore sun-worshiper)
notice, 'no-blow' yellow umbrella hold-down (filed with sand) <--- this!





or this one - blue 'no-blo'
why is this chick always in the sun? and in my shots? 





or rent one of these from WKORV/N for >$30day!!!
(but at least they set-up/break-down)





I set-up in early morning (in shade) before WKORV/N sets up.
If crowded - go to edge of sand drop-off (above water line) - about 20ft in towards ocean from this set-up - if you want to maintain clear view, otherwise WKORV/N may set-up in front of you


----------



## Sugarcubesea

David,  thank you... Where did you rent your equipment from and can you rent the noblo


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sugarcubesea said:


> David,  thank you... Where did you rent your equipment from and can you rent the noblo



Maui Baby - they drop-off/pick-up at valet.
I bought the No-Blo on-line when they 1st went on sale (like $5...) - got the hook-up from Tugger on this forum.
http://www.thenoblo.com
they are now sold ($18) on Amazon Prime (still worth it...) - and suggest ParaSheet as well ($40 on Amazon Prime - also worth it) - light weight (small volume) - sheds sand/water (photo on top shows ParaSheet)

ps - face umbrella with top toward wind... lower umbrella height based on wind


----------



## shade

Gourmet rice bowl at Ocean Pool Bar and Grill is the absolute best deal going. $15 and you pick chicken, beef, or shrimp with kim chee or kabayaki sauce. Wonderful mix of vegetables. Hit that three times. 10:30 to 1:30. Very popular.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

shade said:


> Gourmet rice bowl at Ocean Pool Bar and Grill is the absolute best deal going. $15 and you pick chicken, beef, or shrimp with kim chee or kabayaki sauce. Wonderful mix of vegetables. Hit that three times. 10:30 to 1:30. Very popular.



WOW,  thank you --- what meat choice did you like the best?


----------



## shade

Surprisingly the chicken.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

shade said:


> Surprisingly the chicken.



Wow,  that is a surprise, thank you again for letting me know about this steal of a deal...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

DavidnRobin said:


> Maui Baby - they drop-off/pick-up at valet.
> I bought the No-Blo on-line when they 1st went on sale (like $5...) - got the hook-up from Tugger on this forum.
> http://www.thenoblo.com
> they are now sold ($18) on Amazon Prime (still worth it...) - and suggest ParaSheet as well ($40 on Amazon Prime - also worth it) - light weight (small volume) - sheds sand/water (photo on top shows ParaSheet)
> 
> ps - face umbrella with top toward wind... lower umbrella height based on wind



David, Do you think I could purchase a ParaSheet in Maui, or would it be better to purchase now and place in luggage?  thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sugarcubesea said:


> David, Do you think I could purchase a ParaSheet in Maui, or would it be better to purchase now and place in luggage?  thanks



Purchase now - it is light-weight and packs small.  Never seen them in Maui. We got our 1st in St John.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

DavidnRobin said:


> Purchase now - it is light-weight and packs small.  Never seen them in Maui. We got our 1st in St John.



Thanks David, as always you are so helpful...


----------



## Alluc

*How about more "local kine" tips*

Da Kitchen for lunch right after we land.  Located by the BMW of Maui.

Pick up Sam Sato's dry saimin for dinner. In Wailuku

Get a Guri Guri frozen treat. Near the TJ Max.

Bai Li in the cannery mall for CHEAP eats.  The Bhan mi sandwiches are good, as is Pho, or any of their specials.  Garlic shrimp over rice or salad is a favorite

Ululani's for shave ice.

Patty Cakes Bakery snowball cookies.

Homemaid Bakery crispy manju. My wife likes the apple and peach we heat them in a pan to crisp them up, like a mini hand pie...

Foodland poke, legit.

Swap meet Saturday at Maui College.  We get flowers for the week(s), produce, local treats like butter mocha, banana bread, lilikoi bread, samosas, pork rinds, etc.  All your souvenirs are here too, and cheaper than the store or the "shows" at your resort.  Look for local made jewelry for unique gifts.

Aloha


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Sugarcubesea said:


> David, Do you think I could purchase a ParaSheet in Maui, or would it be better to purchase now and place in luggage?  thanks





DavidnRobin said:


> Purchase now - it is light-weight and packs small.  Never seen them in Maui. We got our 1st in St John.



I just purchased a Grand Truck Parasheet from Amazon, I looked everwhere and their price, with my Prime was a good deal...thanks again for the help.

Have you rented boogie boards from Maui Baby before and were you happy?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sugarcubesea said:


> I just purchased a Grand Truck Parasheet from Amazon, I looked everwhere and their price, with my Prime was a good deal...thanks again for the help.
> 
> Have you rented boogie boards from Maui Baby before and were you happy?



We did rent boogie boards for our friends 9yo twins - they had a blast.


----------



## jabberwocky

Super helpful thread!

So we're headed to WKORV-N for the first time on a SO exchange next week (Mar. 27-Apr. 3) and am wondering about the valet parking.  Since there was no direct flight for us on both the same check-in/check-out day of the week we decided to fly out a day earlier.   Because of this I've booked a one night stay in WKORV via spg.com - so we'll get to try both phases while we are there.  

Since this is technically two stays, do we get the first 24 hours of valet parking for free twice (first day as hotel guest, the next day as timeshare) - or is that only for timeshare owners/exchangers rather than hotel guests so we only get it once?


----------



## canesfan

We did the Ipukukui and found it a waste of time. They are going to start charging $15/person for it.  Which I also find really not worth it. We had one drink in a crowded room, listening to infomercials for an hour.  Thumbs down unless they revamp it when they start charging for it.  They did say they are talking about bringing back the kid hula dancers. 

This was the first time they had us go to the market to get a gift. They had a little area to pick out something between mugs, cups, bags, wine or 4pk of beer.  Didn't offer to us last July. 

Not much new for us in restaurants except Tin Roof. There's hardly any seating, but food was awesome. We went there before our Costco run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink

Not sure about the valet parking via a booking through spg.com.  However, they are very much two separate resorts .... different lobbies and different parking lot for each resort.


----------

